# El hilo de los libros que nunca faltan en una casa viejuna



## Cuak Cuak (25 Feb 2015)

Los típicos libros con olor a moho que uno se encuentra en casa de sus padres o abuelos:


----------



## ojete_borrado (25 Feb 2015)




----------



## Cuak Cuak (25 Feb 2015)

Si es que es ver los libros y te viene el pestazo a moho... Somerset Maugham, otro autor del que ya no se acuerda ni dios:


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Feb 2015)

bastante precisa la lista


yo añadiría algunpo tipo las 7 maravillas naturales del mundo y el cuidado de las plantas de interior


----------



## Miss Marple (25 Feb 2015)

Además de los libros esos con el Reno, no te olvides de estos otros. A mí me encantaba el pestazo a moho .


----------



## visaman (25 Feb 2015)

de momento no tengo ninguno desos


----------



## chuquichuspi (25 Feb 2015)

Si son del Opus o muy católicos, Edad prohibida, de Torcuato Luca de Tena y La vida sale al encuentro de Martín Vigil.

Franquistas menos religiosos: libros de Vizcaino-Casas, sobre todo Y al tercer año resucitó. Libros de Alvaro de Laiglesia, que era el Alfonso Ussia de los años 60 con títulos como Fulanita y sus menganos o Cuéntaselo a tu tía. 

Charos: Antonio Gala, premios planetas, La casa de los espiritus y Paula de Isabel Allende...

En todas partes, Caballos de Troya.

Otros best sellers muy años 50: Sinuhe el Egipcio y Las sandalias del pescador (edito, Las sandalias es algo posterior).

Grandes estrellas literarias durante décadas que cayeron en el olvido y de vez en cuando son reflotados: Somerset Maugham, Simenon, Zweig...


----------



## Cuak Cuak (25 Feb 2015)

Muy correcto el tag, Sinuhé el Egipcio...







Y otro que nunca solía faltar en ninguna casa...


----------



## Clavisto (25 Feb 2015)




----------



## Schenker (25 Feb 2015)

El hilo de los jovenzuelos imberbes sin cultura y cuasi analfabetos que no han leído una buena obra de literatura en su vida. Idos todos a jugar a la pleisteision.


----------



## trolero (25 Feb 2015)

Pues excelentes libros casi todos los que has puesto. El de Sinuhé, obra maestra. Yo añadiría


----------



## chuquichuspi (25 Feb 2015)

Clásicos juveniles: eran los libros que compraban por su cumpleaños o por Reyes a los chicos de 13 o 14 años. Era un regalo culto, se quedaba bien y no los leía nadie. Se podía dar el pego gracias a las peliculas: El halcón y la flecha, La isla del tesoro, mucho Verne, bastante Dumas, algo de Walter Scott, a Dickens lo colaban un poco a traición...

A las niñas de la misma edad las regalaban Mujercitas.


----------



## elena francis (25 Feb 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Muy correcto el tag, Sinuhé el Egipcio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abrí un hilo, que cerré a los pocos días, en el subforo de Historia sobre la leyenda de Satné y Tabubué que conocí leyendo el libro "Sinué El Egipcio" de Mika Valtari. Esa leyenda da para abrir un hilo más que digno en el ático. Échale un vistazo.

Tampoco debes olvidarte de la colección de novelas de "El Coyote" de José Mallorquí. Todo un clásico.


----------



## chuquichuspi (25 Feb 2015)

Lo de "cuan verde..." me ha hecho recordar los giros y expresiones viejunas habituales en esos libros: cuan, empero, asaz, bonísimo, a la sazón, por mor de, hacer mofa y befa...


----------



## Miss Marple (25 Feb 2015)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> Si son del Opus o muy católicos, Edad prohibida, de Torcuato Luca de Tena y La vida sale al encuentro de Martín Vigil.
> 
> Franquistas menos religiosos: libros de Vizcaino-Casas, sobre todo Y al tercer año resucitó. Libros de Alvaro de Laiglesia, que era el Alfonso Ussia de los años 60 con títulos como Fulanita y sus menganos o Cuéntaselo a tu tía.
> 
> ...



Mis padres los tenían todos, excepto los Caballos de Troya, Las Sandalias y Sinué (que lo tenían mis abuelos).
A mí me encantaba Zweig. A la lista de autores omnipresentes hoy desaparecidos añade Pearl S. Buck. Y en plan hispano no faltaba Alejandro Casona.
Que bazofias hemos llegado a leer... ::

---------- Post added 25-feb-2015 at 10:39 ----------




chuquichuspi dijo:


> Clásicos juveniles: eran los libros que compraban por su cumpleaños o por Reyes a los chicos de 13 o 14 años. Era un regalo culto, se quedaba bien y no los leía nadie. Se podía dar el pego gracias a las peliculas: El halcón y la flecha, La isla del tesoro, mucho Verne, bastante Dumas, algo de Walter Scott, a Dickens lo colaban un poco a traición...
> 
> A las niñas de la misma edad las regalaban Mujercitas.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (25 Feb 2015)

Ni idea porque mis abuelos de libros...

Lo que sí es cualquier casa con profesional liberal jubilao o en ciernes, tipo médico, abogao o arquitecto, no puede carecer de su Encyclopaedia Britannica.

En muchos casos sin haber sido sacada de su embalaje, pero colocada en las estanterías


----------



## Miss Marple (25 Feb 2015)

Schenker dijo:


> El hilo de los jovenzuelos imberbes sin cultura y cuasi analfabetos que no han leído una buena obra de literatura en su vida. Idos todos a jugar a la pleisteision.



De jovencitos poco, los libros seleccionados hasta ahora son lo que había en la bibliotecas de los padres de gente que ahora somos viejunos. También estaban los clásicos. Y nos lo hemos leído todo, la basura y la calidad.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (25 Feb 2015)

Por cierto, alguien llegó a tener esto en su casa?







El "Proyecto Acali" de Santiago Genovés, una especie de precursor del "Gran Hermano", pero con 25 años de antelación y en libro.


----------



## Miss Marple (25 Feb 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ni idea porque mis abuelos de libros...
> 
> Lo que sí es cualquier casa con profesional liberal jubilao o en ciernes, tipo médico, abogao o arquitecto, no puede carecer de su Encyclopaedia Britannica.
> 
> En muchos casos sin haber sido sacada de su embalaje, pero colocada en las estanterías



De Britannica nada, en un hogar español (mis abuelos) no podían faltar los 112 tomos de la Espasa (con apéndices).







Mis padres se contentaron con los 9 tomacos de la edición abreviada.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (25 Feb 2015)

Miss Marple dijo:


> De Britannica nada, en un hogar español (mis abuelos) no podían faltar los 112 tomos de la Espasa (con apéndices). Mis padres se contentaron con los 12 tomacos de la edición abreviada.



En Canarias la clase media alta de cierta edad siempre ha tenido un snobismo filo british considerable.

La Espasa no la he visto, pero la otra sí.

Sordidez, pero con pretensiones jaja


----------



## chuquichuspi (25 Feb 2015)

Tener un estante lleno de Selecciones del Readers Digest no lo vais a superar.

Otro habitual, Los renglones torcidos de Dios.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Feb 2015)

Si os quitaran internet y quedaran dos cadenas de tv que emitieran solo de 12 de la mañana a 12 de la madrugada, no os reiriais tanto de estos libros con "olor a moho".


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (25 Feb 2015)




----------



## Cuak Cuak (25 Feb 2015)

Hombre, la enciclopedia Espasa era para gente de pesetas (otra expresión viejuna). En mi casa teníamos la Salvat de los años setenta:


----------



## vagodesigner (25 Feb 2015)




----------



## Eric Finch (25 Feb 2015)

Añado:

La colección "Espejo de España" de Planeta;

los de José María Gironella (por ejemplo "Cien españoles y Dios");

y los de Fernando Vizcaíno Casas.


----------



## Miss Marple (25 Feb 2015)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> Tener un estante lleno de Selecciones del Readers Digest no lo vais a superar.
> 
> Otro habitual, Los renglones torcidos de Dios.



Medio Estante .

Sí, Torcuato Luca de Tena era un clásico. Pero luego también asomaba el lado progre con antologías de Lorca, Machado y Hernandez en ediciones argentinas.


----------



## elena francis (25 Feb 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Hombre, la enciclopedia Espasa era para gente de pesetas (otra expresión viejuna). En mi casa teníamos la Salvat de los años setenta:



Esa también estaba en la mía, al lado de la Durvan.

Me encantaría tener el Espasa y el Summa Artis. Pero creo que salen demasiado caros, y con internet pues como que ya no...pero cualquier día me da la ventolera y me doy el capricho. Supongo que mi mujer podría el grito en el cielo. Ya se verá...


----------



## pacorro (25 Feb 2015)

Aquí en barna casi todo dios tenia "El hombre del traje gris", uno de las obras de gaudi, el de " Shogun" y el de" En busca de el unicornio" del Eslava Galán

Los regalaban en la caixa por san jordi, y para la sucursal que iba todo cristo, aunque luego se quedaban sin abrir y acumulando polvo.


----------



## Miss Marple (25 Feb 2015)

Mi abuelo tenía estas, y me pegó el gusto:







Y de pequeño a mí me regalaron varios tomos de esta edición, más moderna:


----------



## chuquichuspi (25 Feb 2015)

El Chacal de Forsyth fue un exitazo tremendo. Y El Padrino, de Puzo.

Hace poco lei las memorias de James Salter, un autor con mucho prestigio entre los gafapastas actuales y el tio contaba como en sus inicios en los que no le conocían ni en su casa, se hizo muy amigo de un autor de éxito entonces que no me sonaba de nada. Incluso he olvidado el nombre. Uno de sus exitazos fue Hombre rico, hombre pobre.

Ahora Salter parece que es la repera y el otro está olvidadísimo.


----------



## Miss Marple (25 Feb 2015)

pacorro dijo:


> Aquí en barna casi todo dios tenia "El hombre del traje gris", uno de las obras de gaudi, el de " Shogun" y el de" En busca de el unicornio" del Eslava Galán
> 
> Los regalaban en la caixa por san jordi, y para la sucursal que iba todo cristo, aunque luego se quedaban sin abrir y acumulando polvo.




Sería interesante ver las diferencias según geografía o clase social. Lo mío era familia bien, vasca, establecida en Madrid, pero con esa veta progre que las familias bien se permiten a menudo en las generaciones más jóvenes.

Otro que nadie ha mencionado es Harold Robbins. Total trash, pero me releí varias veces los cinco o seis libros que había en casa.


----------



## alber (25 Feb 2015)

Y las novelas de Corin Tellado, precursoras de 50 sombras de Grey.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (25 Feb 2015)

Y los círculo de lectores qué?


----------



## Eric Finch (25 Feb 2015)

Acabo de recordar otros dos clásicos:

Fabiola; y

Quo vadis.


----------



## chuquichuspi (25 Feb 2015)

Miss Marple dijo:


> pero con esa veta progre que las familias bien se permiten a menudo en las generaciones más jóvenes.



La veta progre fue impuesta oficialmente. En una casa llena de novelas de Vizcaino Casas, un ejemplar de La casa de Bernarda Alba solo se explica si se lo han mandado al niño en el colegio.

Los libros comprados por entrar en un plan de estudios: La celestina, Luces de Bohemia, La colmena, Zalacaín el aventurero...

Libros para niños-adolescentes: Los cinco, Los tres investigadores y la culminación adulta eran las novelillas de Agatha Christie de la editorial Molino.

Edito para añadir que entre los clásicos supuestamente inmortales algunos envejecen mejor que otros. Creo que Stendhal o Flaubert están envejeciendo mejor que Balzac o Tolstoi.


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Feb 2015)

32 libros de Vazquez-Figueroa en mi casa, superad éso. el primero, Tuareg, me lo compré cuando salió en los 70.

Un saludo, don Alberto, que me consta que nos lee.


----------



## Flogger (25 Feb 2015)

No falla, aunque nunca se hayan atrevido a empezarlo, ahí esta.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (25 Feb 2015)

En las casas catalanas no solían faltar estos:


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Feb 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> 32 libros de Vazquez-Figueroa en mi casa, superad éso. el primero, Tuareg, me lo compré cuando salió en los 70.
> 
> Un saludo, don Alberto, que me consta que nos lee.




Coño, si nos lee que salude en el hilo que le dediqué.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-vazquez-figueroa-le-masmola-mi-avatar-y.html


----------



## Miss Marple (25 Feb 2015)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> La veta progre fue impuesta oficialmente. En una casa llena de novelas de Vizcaino Casas, un ejemplar de La casa de Bernarda Alba solo se explica si se lo han mandado al niño en el colegio.
> 
> Los libros comprados por entrar en un plan de estudios: La celestina, Luces de Bohemia, La colmena, Zalacaín el aventurero...
> 
> Libros para niños-adolescentes: Los cinco, Los tres investigadores y la culminación adulta eran las novelillas de Agatha Christie de la editorial Molino.



No necesariamente, muchos libros son regalos. Amigos progres regalan libros progres, si saben que te inclinas por ahí (las ediciones argentinas de Lorca y Hernandez no venían del colegio). Y amigos o familiares más carcas regalan libros de F. Vizcaino Casas. Como los libros son sagrados, se guardan todos.
Al menos así es como explico yo la mezcla que había en mi casa.

Los Cinco, Los Tres Investigadores y Agatha Christie (editorial Molino ): bingo, series completas y releídas a menudo. Donde estarán...

También todo Cela y Delibes, pero no sé si eso es lo que busca el hilo. Es mejor concentrarse en los bestsellers que en la literatura, lo transitorio da una impresión más certera de lo que es una época.


----------



## chuquichuspi (25 Feb 2015)

García Marquez, por peloteo o amistad,, elogiaba mucho La plaza del Diamante cuando vivía en Barcelona. Yo piqué y me lo leí y me aburrió bastante.


----------



## holgazan (25 Feb 2015)

Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente "Fauna" 10 tomos grandes sobre bichos con bonitas afotos.

"Gran Enciclopedia del Mundo" de la Editorial Durvan. 28 tomos con datos de 1960. España tenía 30.430.698 habitantes.


----------



## chuquichuspi (25 Feb 2015)

pgriyo dijo:


> A lo mejor no está a la altura de Agatha Christie,



Está por encima en todo salvo en popularidad.


----------



## Miss Marple (25 Feb 2015)

pgriyo dijo:


> A lo mejor no está a la altura de Agatha Christie, pero de la serie Maigret de Simenon hay libros con páginas de bordes amarillentos a cascoporro.




Claro que está a la altura, y por encima. Esa edición es moderna, los que había a docenas por todas partes en mi infancia eran estos:







Un extra de los libros de Maigret es que a veces las traducciones estaban hechas por autores como Sánchez Dragó o Torrente Ballester...


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (25 Feb 2015)

En la de mis abuelos (pequeños propietarios agrarios de la meseta, lo que se llamó franquismo sociológico) no faltan las obras completas de los "Episodios Nacionales" de Benito Pérez Galdós cuyas ediciones anteriores a 1936 tenían la bandera republicana en la solapa. Unos años más tarde parece que se les acabó la tinta morada en la imprenta.::















La obras completas de Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera en ediciones baratas con ese papel quemado y amarillento, rarezas de Pío Baroja...


----------



## barullo (25 Feb 2015)

Los libros que vendía el diario "El Sol" por 100 pesetas allá por 1991 con cada periodico no son tan antiguos pero estaban muy bien...yo coleccione muchos pero no todos

¿alguién se acuerda?ienso:


----------



## trolero (25 Feb 2015)

¿Y los doce tomos del Monitor?








Y si hablas de literatura juvenil, os faltan dos:







Y


----------



## Eric Finch (25 Feb 2015)

pgriyo dijo:


> A lo mejor no está a la altura de Agatha Christie, pero de la serie Maigret de Simenon hay libros con páginas de bordes amarillentos a cascoporro.



Yo compré un _buevo_ de éstos hace doce años en un mercado callejero y no estaban nada amarillentos.


----------



## Irerod (25 Feb 2015)

En mi casa no eran mucho de libros...::, eso era para ricos.
Mi padre tenía la enciclopedia de Felix Rodriguez de la Fuente y la visual que no llego a encuadernarla porque costaba una pasta y su ejemplar del Quijote en rojo sangre.


----------



## sorgintzaile (25 Feb 2015)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> Lo de "cuan verde..." me ha hecho recordar los giros y expresiones viejunas habituales en esos libros: cuan, empero, bonísimo, a la sazón...



Hoy utilizas una de esas expresiones y te tachan de pedante y rara. Por no hablar de quines no son capaces de comprender una novela como Amaya por el lenguaje empleado.


----------



## Sallie (25 Feb 2015)

Me llevé a mi casa las enciclopedias que tenía mi padre (las iba a tirar :

Ésta es mítica. La Gran Enciclopedia del Mundo, de Durvan)







Mi hermano y yo nos la empapamos enterita. La de trabajos del cole que han salido de esas páginas...

Y la Espasa, que es bastante posterior:


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (25 Feb 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Los libros que vendía el diario "El Sol" por 100 pesetas allá por 1991 con cada periodico no son tan antiguos pero estabán muy bien...yo coleccione muchos pero no todos
> 
> ¿alguién se acuerda?ienso:



Yo sí que me acuerdo, eran libros de bolsillo muy finos, la portada sí que era en color pero por dentro eran fotos amarillentas y en blanco y negro. El periódico "El Sol" fue el pionero en lo de incluir libros cuando la gente compraba el periódico el domingo, posteriormente el inmundo y el pís empezaron a hacer lo mismo.








Aunque en mi casa, cómo eramos gente de orden, se compraba el ABC por los coleccionables de la II guerra mundial, Joder... me encanta este hilo.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Feb 2015)

ienso: Como los libros más viejunos que recuerdo por casa, yo diría que las novelas de Tarzán que mi padre había leído de niño:





Una serie de libros que recuerdo con especial cariño es la Biblioteca juvenil salvat alfaguara:





De hecho, abrí un hilo hace cuatro años para compilar la lista completa (y, de hecho, creo que no está completa aún)
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-juvenil-salvat-alfaguara-lista-completa.html
Sigue siendo una buena lista de libros para comprar y regalar a hijos, sobrinos y demás familia. ¿Los jóvenes de ahora aún leen libros (mis sobrinos aún no están en la edad)?


----------



## chuquichuspi (25 Feb 2015)

Libros infantiles: los de los Cinco estaban muy mal traducidos "cola de caballo" por coleta, cerveza de jengibre por ginger ale (me flipaba que los niños bebieran cerveza), tomar baños de sol por tomar el sol, oficina postal por estafeta...

Los Cinco eran un perro, dos niñas y dos niños. Una de las niñas era un marimacho transbollero y la otra una niñita dulce y cursi. De los niños, uno era el mayor sensato y pelota de los adultos. Me caia fatal. El otro era el molón. Se pasaban la vida zampando.
El padre-tio-adulto se llamaba Quintín y para que quedara claro que era un científico genial era muy despistado y llamaba Rodolfo a la bollera.

En los tres investigadores, el listo era el gordo o el gordo era el listo. Otro era tonto pero se orientaba muy bien. Siempre lograban cruzar el Amazonas en una noche de niebla gracias a lo bien que se orientaba el tonto. Yo me oriento fatal y me parece una cosa muy distinguida porque la orientación siempre me ha parecido el talento de los bobos. El padre-tio-adulto se llamaba Titus y era un ferretero en cuyo garaje encontraban mapas del tesoro, violines Stradivarius, bragas de Marilyn Monroe, cuadros de Rembrandt...


----------



## Marie Laveau (25 Feb 2015)

El gran libro de la vida sexual de López Ibor, Los tres Mosqueteros, David Copperfield, Anna Kareninna, Doctor Zhivago, Notre Dame de Paris, Karen.
Mis padres han tenido un exquisito gusto siempre.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (25 Feb 2015)

En las casas viejunas también había literatura infantil-juvenil. Antes que "El barco de vapor" y "El duende verde" inundase toda estantería eran muy conocidos los libros sobre "Los cinco" de Enid Blyton o las historias de "Los tres investigadores" de Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (25 Feb 2015)

Pues esa literatura viejuna es generalmente superior a los éxitos actuales: las sobras de Grey, Harry Potter, Millenium, Ken Follett, Dan Brown. Todo eso no sirve más que como combustible para la chimenea.

Imaginaos las casas del futuro con las estanterías llenas de esa basura amarilleando y criando polvo.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (25 Feb 2015)

La enciclopedia sopena, la coleccion de clasicos de Salvat, Aeropuerto, y no me acuerdo de mas.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (25 Feb 2015)

Sallie dijo:


> Me llevé a mi casa las enciclopedias que tenía mi padre (las iba a tirar :
> 
> Ésta es mítica. La Gran Enciclopedia del Mundo, de Durvan)
> 
> ...



La Espasa hoy en día no vale para nada, pero es una pena muy grande tirarla. Sólo por el dinero que les debió costar.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Feb 2015)

Me acabo de acordar de esta colección también (Grandes Best Sellers Planeta):










No recuerdo si eran novelizaciones, pero creo que casi todos eran libros de los que después habían hecho la película.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (25 Feb 2015)

Ahora lo que se llevan son los libracos de gran formato, esos que cuestan una pasta y están llenos de fotografías a todo página de las maravillas del mundo multiculti, como la plaza esa de Marrakech, derviches giróvagos en Constantinopla, el carnaval de Bahía y una puesta de sol en las islas Fidji. Que tengan poco texto para no aburrir y no cansar la vista.


----------



## Limón (25 Feb 2015)

Los de Pirenne. Clasicos entre los clasicos.
Yo me quede con la Historia de Egipto de mi abuelo jejje


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (25 Feb 2015)

Seguro que ya habéis pillado todos.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (25 Feb 2015)




----------



## Kataboom (25 Feb 2015)

Alguno de Patricia Highsmith como Extraños en un tren.

Alguno de Agatha Christie como Diez negritos.

Algo de J.J. Benitez.

El loco Gibran Jalil Gibran.

La metamorfosis de Kafka.

Algo de Herman Hesse.

El principito de Saint-Exupéry.

Algo de Forsyth o Tom Clancy o Graham Greene.


(muy acertado el que ha puesto Sherlock Holmes)


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (25 Feb 2015)




----------



## grin (25 Feb 2015)

En casa de mis abuelos, Harold Robbins, Vizcaino Casas, Robert Ludlum (El caso Bourne), Frederick Forsyth...

Alrededor de los 12, los devoraba, asi he salido rarita...::


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (26 Feb 2015)

En casa de mis abuelos hay libros heredados por mi abuela de otros familiares , que son del s XIX (esos si que huelen a moho), hay un montón en antiguas maletas. La mayoría son religiosos, pero hay alguno con remedios caseros y otras curiosidades de la época.


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Feb 2015)

los que son para echar de comer a parte son los que utilizan en el ikea para decorar los muebles expuestos


----------



## Denyuri (26 Feb 2015)

Me extrañaba que no hubierais mentado a Verne (encuadernado en cuero para comuniones variopintas) ni a Harold Robbins, pero ya están. Me falta, eso sí, V.C. Andrews, que bastante me traumatizó de guaja _Flores en el ático_ (y toda la saga posterior). De Enid Blyton me faltan las _Torres de Mallory_, colección que heredé entera de mi tía junto a _Esther_, of course.


----------



## Ulm (26 Feb 2015)

Parece que en la Guardería la media de edad es de 50 años.

Igual llamarle Geriátrico, no?


----------



## Buster (26 Feb 2015)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Gran hilo, pato! Muy gracioso darte cuenta de la viejunez del asunto. Aparte de muchos de los que habeis puesto, en casa de mi abuelo había unos cuantos de estos:



En casa de mi abuela también había un montón de "Reader's Digest". Los coleccionaba una tía mía y la verdad es que leí algunos por encima cuando tenía 13-14 años y estaban realmente bien.

Tampoco faltaban "La codorniz" y "Hermano lobo".


----------



## Ulisses (26 Feb 2015)

En casa de mis abuelos no había esas mierdas de propagandismo franquista y erotismo de media teta. Se leía el paradigma y ejemplo de lo que fue la novela de bolsillo en España para las clases populares. Y además era super-práctico para matar las horas de invierno en el monte mientras pastaban las vacas.

Se cambiaban en el kiosko por 1 peseta y por un poco más te llevabas un paquete de celtas.


----------



## trolero (26 Feb 2015)

Otra que estaba en casi todas las casas.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (26 Feb 2015)

Pues yo me he leido casi todos esos.

Apestáis a gran hermano y ps3.


----------



## Kozak (26 Feb 2015)

Crozet dijo:


> Qué rápido envejece todo aquel mundo de los treinta gloriosos, y de la ensoñación pre-Internetera ochentera-noventera.
> 
> *Casi que es mejor leer sólo Ciencia, puedes disfrutar de escritos de Galileo y de Newton hablando de mecánica celeste y sigue teniendo plena vigencia,* pero cualquier obra de ficción o panfleto de los años 70 huele a mohíno.



Ejem... no, eso tampoco.


----------



## Harold Alexander (26 Feb 2015)

SanStalin dijo:


> Si os quitaran internet y quedaran dos cadenas de tv que emitieran solo de 12 de la mañana a 12 de la madrugada, no os reiriais tanto de estos libros con "olor a moho".



Más allá de la calidad (o no) de estos libros, son prueba palpable de que en España hubo una vez un tiempo idílico (que debió durar 10-20 años, como mucho) en que, no sólo hubo por fin una población generalmente alfabetizada, sino que encima dicha población... ¡leía! ::


----------



## Cuak Cuak (26 Feb 2015)

Lo más interesante de estos hilos es darte cuenta de que la gente vivimos engañados por una ilusión de elección y variedad que no es tal. Uno crece en una casa donde hay una serie de libros en las estanterías creyendo que esos libros han sido elegidos entre un amplio surtido. En realidad ni había amplio surtido, ni pollas. Y me temo que hoy en día es igual o peor, a pesar de que aparentemente internet ha multiplicado las ofertas de ocio. Dentro de 40 años abriremos un hilo sobre cultura de principios de siglo y saldremos todos poniendo lo mismo: las sombras de Grey, elrubiusOMG, Juego de Tronos y Breaking Bad. En fin, que damos asco.


----------



## Harold Alexander (26 Feb 2015)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> El Chacal de Forsyth fue un exitazo tremendo. Y El Padrino, de Puzo.
> 
> Hace poco lei las memorias de James Salter, un autor con mucho prestigio entre los gafapastas actuales y el tio contaba como en sus inicios en los que no le conocían ni en su casa, se hizo muy amigo de un autor de éxito entonces que no me sonaba de nada. Incluso he olvidado el nombre. Uno de sus exitazos fue Hombre rico, hombre pobre.
> 
> Ahora Salter parece que es la repera y el otro está olvidadísimo.



Al menos en España, el éxito de HOMBRE RICO, HOMBRE POBRE (que he leído y es una puta mierda de libro) vino por la adaptación televisiva con Peter Strauss, Susan Blackely y Nick Nolte. 

¡Falconetti!   

---------- Post added 26-feb-2015 at 19:36 ----------




Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Lo más interesante de estos hilos es darte cuenta de que la gente vivimos engañados por una ilusión de elección y variedad que no es tal. Uno crece en una casa donde hay una serie de libros en las estanterías creyendo que esos libros han sido elegidos entre un amplio surtido. En realidad ni había amplio surtido, ni pollas. Y me temo que hoy en día es igual o peor, a pesar de que aparentemente internet ha multiplicado las ofertas de ocio. Dentro de 40 años abriremos un hilo sobre cultura de principios de siglo y saldremos todos poniendo lo mismo. Las sombras de Grey, elrubiusOMG, Juego de Tronos y Breaking Bad. En fin, que damos asco como especie.



Eran ediciones populares en su mayor parte, de precio asequible, y las obras eran los "best seller" del momento, así que es normal que se repitan en casi todos los hogares.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (26 Feb 2015)

Viva el círculo de lectores!!!


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 Feb 2015)

Joder, el de 1080 recetas de cocina es todo un clásico universal :XX:

Ninguno de mis abuelos tenía muchos libros, que yo recuerde, quizá algunos los maternos. En todos mis ancestros, al menos 4-5 generaciones para atrás que yo sepa, no ha habido ningún intelectual ni gusto por la lectura alguno.

De todos mis familiares quizá el que más libros haya leído he sido yo y después mi madre, sobre todo ficción (ficción adrede me refiero, que en "ensayo" no es que falte la imaginación ).

Ahora que recuerdo los libros más antiguos que leí provenían de unos tíos, todos médicos, que tenían una biblioteca mediana. De ahí leí mucho de Julio Verne, del tipo de los piratas y demás (Sandokán, etc..., no recuerdo su nombre ahora mismo), del de los perros (no recuerdo ahora mismo su nombre tampoco, el de Colmillo Blanco), uno del escritor (o escritora) de Mujercitas, que se llamaba, si no recuerdo mal, 7 primos o algo así...

Unas cosas mu raras que, afortunadamente, he ido olvidando :XX:


----------



## Harold Alexander (26 Feb 2015)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Sería interesante ver las diferencias según geografía o clase social. Lo mío era familia bien, vasca, establecida en Madrid, pero con esa veta progre que las familias bien se permiten a menudo en las generaciones más jóvenes.
> 
> Otro que nadie ha mencionado es Harold Robbins. Total trash, pero me releí varias veces los cinco o seis libros que había en casa.



Harold Robbins era el autor que cogías de la biblioteca para hacerte pajillas pero que pareciese que estabas leyendo obras "de calidá". 

---------- Post added 26-feb-2015 at 19:46 ----------




Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Me acabo de acordar de esta colección también (Grandes Best Sellers Planeta):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no eran novelizaciones en general, (aunque alguna como EN BUSCA DEL ARCA PERDIDA, hay).


----------



## Harold Alexander (26 Feb 2015)

¿Y de la colección de CLUB DEL MISTERIO nadie va a decir nada? ¡Hipsters! ::

PD: Además, las ilustraciones interiores eran de genios como Batet o Víctor Mora.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (26 Feb 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Lo más interesante de estos hilos es darte cuenta de que la gente vivimos engañados por una ilusión de elección y variedad que no es tal. Uno crece en una casa donde hay una serie de libros en las estanterías creyendo que esos libros han sido elegidos entre un amplio surtido. En realidad ni había amplio surtido, ni pollas. Y me temo que hoy en día es igual o peor, a pesar de que aparentemente internet ha multiplicado las ofertas de ocio. Dentro de 40 años abriremos un hilo sobre cultura de principios de siglo y saldremos todos poniendo lo mismo: las sombras de Grey, elrubiusOMG, Juego de Tronos y Breaking Bad. En fin, que damos asco.



ienso: Tienes mucha razon, pero al mismo tiempo, hoy en dia, entre Amazon y The Book Depository (entre otros), muchos estamos comprando libros mas rarunos. Con esto quiero decir que tal vez se haya mejorado algo en este respecto.



Harold Alexander dijo:


> Harold Robbins era el autor que cogías de la biblioteca para hacerte pajillas pero que pareciese que estabas leyendo obras "de calidá".



Hombre, ahora que sacas el tema, en mi casa (y yo aun me estoy preguntando de donde salieron - es curioso que en casas donde los padres no leen tanto como quieren hacer aparentar, se dejan ciertos libros al alcance de los hijos que en teoria no se deberian! ) teniamos la coleccion de La Sonrisa Vertical:





De la cual yo aprendi que a la gente desde hace mas de cien años ya se les ocurrian unas cafradas que hacen que los hilos de Vlad en Veteranos parezcan para niños.

Tambien recuerdo una coleccion de libros blancos de tapas blandas en la que habia cosas bastante interesantes (fue de esa coleccion de donde lei Dune y Primera Sangre), pero no consigo encontrar imagenes de la misma. ienso:


----------



## chuquichuspi (26 Feb 2015)

Aparte de Biblias era una sociedad mucho más religiosa y eso se notaba en las novelas. Muchas novelas tenían de título alguna frase biblica o empezaban con una cita del Evangelio.

Uno de los argumentos trillados era el de crisis de fe, el dejar de creer. Si no era una de las tramas al menos surgía en alguna conversación. El cura era un personaje casi obligatorio, incluso por estadística. Le ponian bien o mal pero siempre salía. La chica protagonista no dudaba entre siete novios. Dudaba entre casarse o meterse a monja. O dudaba entre casarse o quedarse cuidando a la madre o al hermano enfermo.

La palabra "hipoteca" no sale apenas en ninguna novela ni película antigua. La mierda ésta de que las casas sean carísimas es un fenomeno relativamente reciente.

Había frases hechas muy tópicas, ineludibles. Las risotadas eran estentóreas, las sonrisitas eran sardónicas, hacer el amor era cortejar o tontear. Estar muy corrido era estar muy cortado o avergonzado. Los personajes no preguntaban sino que "inquirían", no decían sino "afirmaban", no murmuraban sino que "musitaban". No estaban pensativos sino "meditabundos". Habia un empeño por usar la palabra más relamida que era contraproducente porque al final todos escribian igual.
Me reencontré con esa prosa viejuna en La sombra del viento y no aguanté ni diez páginas.

Las mayoría de los autores procuraban tener un estilo y un vocabulario muy clásico y no se daban cuenta de que iban a envejecer a lo bestia.


----------



## Satori (26 Feb 2015)

Panda de mesetarios con los sobacos mas resecos que el chicho de Nefertiti.

Enciclopedia general del Mar-
Mundo Submarino, de Cousteau.


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (26 Feb 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Lo más interesante de estos hilos es darte cuenta de que la gente vivimos engañados por una ilusión de elección y variedad que no es tal. Uno crece en una casa donde hay una serie de libros en las estanterías creyendo que esos libros han sido elegidos entre un amplio surtido. En realidad ni había amplio surtido, ni pollas. Y me temo que hoy en día es igual o peor, a pesar de que aparentemente internet ha multiplicado las ofertas de ocio. Dentro de 40 años abriremos un hilo sobre cultura de principios de siglo y saldremos todos poniendo lo mismo: las sombras de Grey, elrubiusOMG, Juego de Tronos y Breaking Bad. En fin, que damos asco.



Bueno, Bueno. 

El hilo "libros que nunca faltan en una casa viejuna" no es el mismo hilo que el de "10 libros que estaban en tu casa cuando eras pequeño y nunca viste en ninguna más"

Si nos ceñimos al espíritu del hilo se trata de poner aquellos libros que creemos o sabemos que eran habituales en una época. Así lo he entendido yo. Si ponemos los libros que estaban en nuestra casa y que no eran los que consideramos típicos o que regalaba la Caixa el dia de Sant Jordi o comprábamos a Círculo de Lectores igual podríamos comprobar que había más diversificación de lo que este hilo hace pensar.


----------



## Mort Cinder (26 Feb 2015)

@Chuquichuspi
La bollera era Jorge, que no Rodolfo. 


De mi abuelo, que nacío al final del siglo 19 y al que no conocí ni de lejos, encontré esta novela:
_Don Miguelito Caparrota, el célebre marqués ladrón (1872), dos volúmenes con 1.973 páginas_ de Don Manuel Fernández y González. 

Antaño fue un autor superbestseller, estilo demencial, bandidos, monjas seducidas, mujeres violadas, alguna que otra imagen arrancapajas para señores del siglo XIX, ... hoy no lo conoce nadie.

Hablando de obras del XIX, si alguien tiene algo de ROCAMBOLE - que no sea 'La soga del ahorcado' que está en la internet - que me lo pase o me lo venda, porfa.


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (26 Feb 2015)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Sería interesante ver las diferencias según geografía o clase social. Lo mío era familia bien, vasca, establecida en Madrid, pero con esa veta progre que las familias bien se permiten a menudo en las generaciones más jóvenes.
> 
> Otro que nadie ha mencionado es Harold Robbins. Total trash, pero me releí varias veces los cinco o seis libros que había en casa.



Me había perdido esto.

A Harold Robbins lo he mencionado yo. Mi familia también era familia bien, vasca, establecida en Barcelona con media veta progre, pero sólo media.

Seguro que en tu casa no faltó tampoco "El otro árbol de Guernika"


----------



## Mort Cinder (26 Feb 2015)

Octubre (episodio V) dijo:


> Bueno, Bueno.
> 
> El hilo "libros que nunca faltan en una casa viejuna" no es el mismo hilo que el de "10 libros que estaban en tu casa cuando eras pequeño y nunca viste en ninguna más"
> 
> Si nos ceñimos al espíritu del hilo se trata de poner aquellos libros que creemos o sabemos que eran habituales en una época. Así lo he entendido yo. Si ponemos los libros que estaban en nuestra casa y que no eran los que consideramos típicos o que regalaba la Caixa el dia de Sant Jordi o comprábamos a Círculo de Lectores igual podríamos comprobar que había más diversificación de lo que este hilo hace pensar.



Desde luego. A ver si el pato se cree, que todos somos de familias como la suya. Faltaría más. 
Mi abuelo paterno tenía una biblioteca con ediciones en castellano, portugués, inglés y alemán que harían falta un par de vidas patunas para leerla en diagonal.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (26 Feb 2015)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> Había frases hechas muy tópicas, ineludibles. Las risotadas eran estentóreas, las sonrisitas eran sardónicas, hacer el amor era cortejar o tontear. Estar muy corrido era estar muy cortado o avergonzado. Los personajes no preguntaban sino que "inquirían", no decían sino "afirmaban", no murmuraban sino que "musitaban". No estaban pensativos sino "meditabundos". Habia un empeño por usar la palabra más relamida que era contraproducente porque al final todos escribian igual.
> Me reencontré con esa prosa viejuna en La sombra del viento y no aguanté ni diez páginas.
> 
> Las mayoría de los autores procuraban tener un estilo y un vocabulario muy clásico y no se daban cuenta de que iban a envejecer a lo bestia.



Otra cosa que se usaba mucho y ahora está en desuso son los superlativos acabados en -ísimo (las cosas no eran cómodas, eran comodísimas). También los diminutivos y aumentativos. Parece que ahora, por influencia del inglés, que carece de ellos, la gente lo ve como pedante y anticuado.

A mí me divierte bastante leer a Álvaro de Laiglesia, no porque me haga ni puta gracia, sino para recordar el vocabulario de la época... Estoy ojeando ahora un libro y la cantidad de palabras de mis padres y abuelos que salen son de risa:

picadero, pitorro, automovilista, juerga, pesetero, finolis, industrial (en vez de empresario), tiparraco, "transformarse en _garsonier_ en un periquete"... :XX:


----------



## chuquichuspi (26 Feb 2015)

Desde niño yo lo que interioricé es que todo lo "español" es muy realista y pedestre: alimentarse de lentejas y tener callos en las manos. Es una constante pobretona y deprimente desde El Lazarillo hasta Delibes.

Los ingleses o los estadunidenses por el contrario, escribían libros fantásticos o directamente absurdos: Alicia en País de las Maravillas, los viajes de Gulliver, Drácula...libros de fantasmas o de terror o de marcianos. Los franceses eran más realistas y más parecidos a nosotros pero menos cutres y tenían a Verne aunque era un fantasioso aislado.

También me ha parecido siempre que lo español es más antiguo. Allan Poe me pareció siempre mucho más moderno que Pérez Galdós hasta que miras las fechas y ves que es al revés.


----------



## Harold Alexander (26 Feb 2015)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> @Chuquichuspi
> La bollera era Jorge, que no Rodolfo.
> 
> 
> ...




De Rocambole hay un volúmen editado por la editorial mejicana Porrúa. Se distribuyó en España, así que tal vez en alguna librería de viejo...

---------- Post added 26-feb-2015 at 22:44 ----------




Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Tambien recuerdo una coleccion de libros blancos de tapas blandas en la que habia cosas bastante interesantes (fue de esa coleccion de donde lei Dune y Primera Sangre), pero no consigo encontrar imagenes de la misma. ienso:



¿Acervo Ciencia Ficción?


----------



## Mineroblanco (26 Feb 2015)

Yo casi todos los libros antiguos que había en mi casa los he tirado, para hacer sitio a los nuevos. Y ahora tengo en mi disco duro más libros en PDF de los que tendré tiempo para leer. Hace años uno de Vizcaíno Casas y me gustó. Era franquista pero no un fanático. Robert Graves, autor de Yo Claudio y de El Conde Belisario, entre otros libros, es un autor que me gusta mucho.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2015 at 23:38 ----------




chuquichuspi dijo:


> Aparte de Biblias era una sociedad mucho más religiosa y eso se notaba en las novelas. Muchas novelas tenían de título alguna frase biblica o empezaban con una cita del Evangelio.
> 
> Uno de los argumentos trillados era el de crisis de fe, el dejar de creer. Si no era una de las tramas al menos surgía en alguna conversación. El cura era un personaje casi obligatorio, incluso por estadística. Le ponian bien o mal pero siempre salía. La chica protagonista no dudaba entre siete novios. Dudaba entre casarse o meterse a monja. O dudaba entre casarse o quedarse cuidando a la madre o al hermano enfermo.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacorro (26 Feb 2015)

Octubre (episodio V) dijo:


> Me había perdido esto.
> 
> A Harold Robbins lo he mencionado yo. Mi familia también era familia bien, vasca, establecida en Barcelona con media veta progre, pero sólo media.
> 
> Seguro que en tu casa no faltó tampoco "El otro árbol de Guernika"





Tengo que decir que conozco que conozco a un monton de gente que tenia esa novela en casa, (incluido yo) en primero de BUP y FFP te la hacian comprar para hacer el tipico trabajo.

Idem con "Mecanoscrit del segon origen" que ha mencionado el pato, me la tuve que leer en octavo de EGB, idem mi hermana que era cuatro años menor que yo .

Entiendo que una cosa era comprarlas por afición y otra por obligación pero estaban en muchisimos mas hogares de lo que seria de esperar por el tema colegios y tal.


----------



## xavi-tennis-and-music (27 Feb 2015)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> Tener un estante lleno de Selecciones del Readers Digest no lo vais a superar.
> 
> Otro habitual, Los renglones torcidos de Dios.



Mis abuelos tenian centenares de los libritos de Reader´s digest, no los libros condensados sino la revista con articulos y reportajes super-pro-americanos y super anti comunistas... la verdad que me encantaban, los leia sin ningun espiritu crítico, que simple era entonces el mundo de buenos y malos.

Ay, que recuerdos !

---------- Post added 27-feb-2015 at 00:28 ----------




chuquichuspi dijo:


> Desde niño yo lo que interioricé es que todo lo "español" es muy realista y pedestre: alimentarse de lentejas y tener callos en las manos. Es una constante pobretona y deprimente desde El Lazarillo hasta Delibes.
> 
> Los ingleses o los estadunidenses por el contrario, escribían libros fantásticos o directamente absurdos: Alicia en País de las Maravillas, los viajes de Gulliver, Drácula...libros de fantasmas o de terror o de marcianos. Los franceses eran más realistas y más parecidos a nosotros pero menos cutres y tenían a Verne aunque era un fantasioso aislado.
> 
> También me ha parecido siempre que lo español es más antiguo. Allan Poe me pareció siempre mucho más moderno que Pérez Galdós hasta que miras las fechas y ves que es al revés.



Comparto tu visión, los españoles siempre eran como mas "garbanceros".. te hablaban de problemas de andar por casa, casi de subsistencia, de envidias domésticas o de sacarse unas oposiciones... uno se leia "La Colmena" y parecia que estaba espiando a los vecinos.


----------



## Schenker (27 Feb 2015)

Bueno como veo que os lo habéis tomado en serio, contribuiré a este hilo. Muchas de las obras y enciclopedias que habeis mencionado las he tenido y las conservo, incluso las leo todavía y me las he pillado en formato electrónico para el e-reader.

Las ganas que tengo de que mi hija crezca y se aficione a Los cinco, Celia o las Aventuras de Guillermo. De momento las enciclopedias y diccionarios las usamos para ver fotos para los trabajos del cole. El trabajo que me ha costado que distinga leopardo, guepardo y jaguar, hasta que ha visto las fotos en la enciclopedia Fauna de Salvat 

Una obra que tengo y no habeis mencionado: la colección "Dime por qué" de Argos:







Varios libros con preguntas claves que tienen todos los niños, con dos tipos de respuestas: una más simple y otra más elaborada. Puede valer casi hasta la ESO, viendo el nivel actual.

Para finalizar, alguien ha mencionado el Círculo de Lectores. ¿Recordais alguno la figura del vendedor de enciclopedias? Un comercial a puerta fría, con dos cojones, traía su catálogo y algún libro de muestra y te intentaba con mucha labia vender alguna colección de libros. Alguna vez compramos, otra recuerdo que le enseñamos la biblioteca que teníamos en casa y desistió


----------



## Eric Finch (27 Feb 2015)

Acabo de recordar (si están repetidos, ajo y agua)...

- Monsignore;

- Odessa; y

- las obras completas de Sven Hassel.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (27 Feb 2015)

La colección completa de clásicos de Seix Barral.


----------



## Scire (27 Feb 2015)

Encontré donde mi abuela uno de los Episodios Nacionales de Galdós, Juan Martín el Empecinado. De ahí que me leí y disfruté todos los episodios, especialmente las dos primeras series.


----------



## Schenker (27 Feb 2015)

molibdenus dijo:


> Veo que somos de la misma generación.
> 
> Todavía los tengo por casa, los famosos libros rojos.
> 
> El "Dime cuéntame" tenía mucho nivel y fue culpable de mi afición a la lectura.



Diga usted que sí. Modestia aparte, en mi casa no faltaban libros y mis padres no ponían pega ninguna a comprar libros para aprender y adquirir conocimientos. La visita a la Feria del Libro y a la Cuesta de Moyano de Madrid era habitual.

Me ha venido a la memoria otra obra divulgativa que tengo. Es una colección de libros de color naranja, no recuerdo si de Anaya, Bruguera o cuál, cada uno de un tema: El universo, La vida, Viajes, Ciencia y Ficción...

Además del contenido de teoría, con ilustraciones y fotos y tal, venían extractos de obras literarias relacionadas con el tema tratado. Ahí encontrabas desde Asimov a Baroja, un primer contacto con lo mejor de la literatura universal.

A ver si luego en casa me acuerdo y os digo qué libros son.


----------



## FRANK LUCAS (27 Feb 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Los libros que vendía el diario "El Sol" por 100 pesetas allá por 1991 con cada periodico no son tan antiguos pero estaban muy bien...yo coleccione muchos pero no todos
> 
> ¿alguién se acuerda?ienso:



Sipi. Yo tengo un par de esos libros en alguna parte. Uno de la Peste Negra y otro de la Inquisición si no recuerda mal. Los leí en mis mocedades noventeras.


----------



## barullo (27 Feb 2015)

FRANK LUCAS dijo:


> Sipi. Yo tengo un par de esos libros en alguna parte. Uno de la Peste Negra y otro de la Inquisición si no recuerda mal. Los leí en mis mocedades noventeras.



Esos son los primeros de la colección...

sacaron un libro cada día hasta que cerraron

había una Historia de las religiones en 4 volumenes muy interesante y también editaron las aventuras del Padre Brown, el genial cura-detective de G.K. Chesterton 

el Mundo en 1998 también hizo una colección parecida durante algún tiempo pero ya no compré tantos


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (27 Feb 2015)

barullo dijo:


> el Mundo en 1998 también hizo una colección parecida durante algún tiempo pero ya no compré tantos



Es verdad, los de la colección Millenium de el inmundo. Dentro de treinta años alguien abrirá un hilo en burbuja y preguntará ¿Hay libros como estos en la casa de vuestros abuelos?


----------



## barullo (27 Feb 2015)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Es verdad, los de la colección Millenium de el inmundo. Dentro de treinta años alguien abrirá un hilo en burbuja y preguntará ¿Hay libros como estos en la casa de vuestros abuelos?



Yo me refería a esta colección:







pero también conozco esta que muestras


----------



## xavi-tennis-and-music (27 Feb 2015)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Acabo de recordar (si están repetidos, ajo y agua)...
> 
> - Monsignore;
> 
> ...



Joer, a ver si viviamos en la misma casa y no nos vimos?


----------



## Harold Alexander (27 Feb 2015)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Hablando de obras del XIX, si alguien tiene algo de ROCAMBOLE - que no sea 'La soga del ahorcado' que está en la internet - que me lo pase o me lo venda, porfa.



Ésta fue la última edición que vi en España, en las Casas del Libro. Creo que en iberlibro puedes encontrar ejemplares aún. Eran dos tomos:













Y no, no es que los libros sean muy viejos, es que la edición era cutrérrima.


----------



## Schenker (27 Feb 2015)

Schenker dijo:


> ...Me ha venido a la memoria otra obra divulgativa que tengo. Es una colección de libros de color naranja, no recuerdo si de Anaya, Bruguera o cuál, cada uno de un tema: El universo, La vida, Viajes, Ciencia y Ficción...
> 
> Además del contenido de teoría, con ilustraciones y fotos y tal, venían extractos de obras literarias relacionadas con el tema tratado. Ahí encontrabas desde Asimov a Baroja, un primer contacto con lo mejor de la literatura universal.
> 
> A ver si luego en casa me acuerdo y os digo qué libros son.



Me autocito, resulta que no la tengo en casa, estará en casa de mis padres. Joer qué trabajo me ha costado acordarme del nombre de la colección. Es La Gran Travesía, de Santillana:







Buenísimos libros, los leías por puro placer como si fueran novelas. En todocolección tienen más imágenes, aunque la verdad es que han escogido las páginas menos "serias" y parecen libros infantiles, cuando no lo son en absoluto.

la gran travesía - santillana (1970) - Comprar Libros de texto en todocoleccion - 37176037


----------



## tyler.durden (27 Feb 2015)

Todos los de Sven Hassel. Eran un vicio: Hermanito, Porta, el Viejo..


----------



## pacorro (27 Feb 2015)

molibdenus dijo:


> El primero que leí de Sven Hassel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el 2006 las volvieron a editar y parece que se vendieron bastante bien, a mi personalmente cuando las releeo me siguen gustando.


----------



## Kozak (27 Feb 2015)

Masacroso dijo:


> Joder, el de 1080 recetas de cocina es todo un clásico universal :XX:
> 
> Ninguno de mis abuelos tenía muchos libros, que yo recuerde, quizá algunos los maternos. En todos mis ancestros, al menos 4-5 generaciones para atrás que yo sepa, no ha habido ningún intelectual ni gusto por la lectura alguno.
> 
> ...



Se trata de Jack London. La de Mujercitas era Louisa May Alcott, creo. Siempre la confundo con la otra gran One-Hit-Wonder americana del siglo XIX, la de La Cabaña del Tío Tom. Plomizas de cojones, como Herman Melville y su puta madre de la ballena.

El de Sandokán era Emilio ******i, que ese sí molaba. Claro que es que a un servidor el psicodrama familiar le parece un coñazo, ya he tenido bastante en mi casa como para leerlo. Yo, como buen niño varón con algún microlitro de sangre en las venas, siempre he preferido la novela de aventuras o la de espías, o la ciencia ficción (mi obsesiva higiene personal descarta que yo sea del tipo fan de Tolkien).

Por otro lado otro mencionaba que la literatura española era cutre y sórdida en su realismo frente a la fantasía de la anglosajona. Cosa con la que no estoy de acuerdo, porque se toma toda la literatura española por lo que sólo es la literatura *oficial*. Los planes de estudios son garbanceros a machamartillo, pero hay muchos autores de novela histórica, fantástica o de evasión. Incluso de los autores noventayochistas se nos insiste solo en el coñazo. ¿Qué se ve de Valle Inclán? ¿Tirano Banderas, La corte de los milagros, La pipa de kif? No, el ñordo ese de las Sonatas y el Bradomín de los cojones. Los planes de estudios están pensados para quitarte el gusto por la lectura y por la Historia y para que desprecies España, su literatura, su lengua y todo lo que huela a ella. Si no, no me lo explico.


----------



## Harold Alexander (28 Feb 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> muchos autores de novela histórica, fantástica o de evasión.



Pues yo creo que desde el AMADÍS DE GAULA pocos de esos hemos tenido (a no ser que rebusquemos bodrios ignotos como los del Capitán Ignotus o similares). Bécquer es una de las pocas excepciones (y sí que es afrentoso que se centren en su poesía sentimentaloide y pagafántica, cuando sus LEYENDAS pueden equipararse a lo mejor del cuento gótico inglés o norteamericano del XIX).

PD: Por si no queda claro, lo que pretendo es provocarle... ¡Deme nombres, que estoy con el boli en la mano para apuntar!  De los de novela fantástica, quiero decir, que evasión y novela histórica sí hemos tenido y a puñaos.


----------



## Kozak (28 Feb 2015)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> Pues yo creo que desde el AMADÍS DE GAULA pocos de esos hemos tenido (a no ser que rebusquemos bodrios ignotos como los del Capitán Ignotus o similares). *Bécquer es una de las pocas excepciones (y sí que es afrentoso que se centren en su poesía sentimentaloide y pagafántica, cuando sus LEYENDAS pueden equipararse a lo mejor del cuento gótico inglés o norteamericano del XIX).*
> 
> PD: Por si no queda claro, lo que pretendo es provocarle... ¡Deme nombres, que estoy con el boli en la mano para apuntar!  De los de novela fantástica, quiero decir, que evasión y novela histórica sí hemos tenido y a puñaos.



No quise mencionarlo para no pecar de localista, pero sí. La peña de las Ánimas o Maese Pérez el Organista (si quieren sentir algo extraordinario léanlo en Nochebuena y luego vayan a oír misa del Gallo en Santa Inés) están a la altura del mejor Poe.

Tenemos incluso a Torrente Ballester o a Matute, pero yo siempre he estado más por el tecno-thriller y la ciencia-ficción, así como el policíaco. Autores como Francisco Castillo o Manuel Cerdán (no soy tan deshonesto como para no saber que la novela de espionaje es tan fantasiosa como la fantasía tolkieniana). Javier Negrete o Laura Gallego están entre los actuales, aunque ya digo que a mí la espada y brujería, fuera del grandísimo Víctor Mora, ni fu ni fa.


----------



## eltonelero (28 Feb 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Por otro lado otro mencionaba que la literatura española era cutre y sórdida en su realismo frente a la fantasía de la anglosajona. Cosa con la que no estoy de acuerdo, porque se toma toda la literatura española por lo que sólo es la literatura *oficial*. Los planes de estudios son garbanceros a machamartillo, pero hay muchos autores de novela histórica, fantástica o de evasión. Incluso de los autores noventayochistas se nos insiste solo en el coñazo. ¿Qué se ve de Valle Inclán? ¿Tirano Banderas, La corte de los milagros, La pipa de kif? No, el ñordo ese de las Sonatas y el Bradomín de los cojones. Los planes de estudios están pensados para quitarte el gusto por la lectura y por la Historia y para que desprecies España, su literatura, su lengua y todo lo que huela a ella. Si no, no me lo explico.



Efectivamente, de hecho conmigo lo consiguieron de sobras.

En la niñez y adolescencia tendrian que primar educarte con unos toques de literatura clásica y conocimientos de autores, pero a la hora de leer, analizar y comentar tendrian que hacer hincapie en literatura juvenil.
Meterte con 10-15 años el Quijote, el conde de lucanor, Lorca, el Cid y la Celestina es hacerte aborrecer la lectura.

Por cierto soy al unico al que la poesia le parecia( y parece ) un insufrible coñazo? sea de quien sea.

Siguiendo con las asociacione perceptivas comentadas por cuak y el moho.
Para mi se producio una asociacion pereceptiva-tematica. Ya que mucha literatura de casa vieja, eran obras clasicas del S XVI- XVII, asi que entre el moho, el polvo, el imaginarte los paisajes y casunas castellanas, ese hiperrealismo y costumbrismo literato, te producia una desazón vital a la hora de leer.

Luego veias editoriales juveniles mas modernas de portadas de colorines con exóticas aventuras y era como un oasis.


----------



## basajaun (28 Feb 2015)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


>



No os descojoneis, pero algunos empezamos a desasnarnos con la enciclopedia Alvarez


----------



## Don Pelayo (28 Feb 2015)

eltonelero dijo:


> de lucanor, Lorca, el Cid y la Celestina es hacerte aborrecer la lectura.
> 
> Por cierto soy al unico al que la poesia le parecia( y parece ) un insufrible coñazo? sea de quien sea.
> 
> .



No sea usted cruel. Algunas piezas de Lope o de Quevedo, tomadas en su justa cantidad, deberían salvarse de la quema ¿o no?

_Miré los muros de la patria mía,
si un tiempo fuertes ya desmoronados
de la carrera de la edad cansados
por quien caduca ya su valentía.

Salime al campo: vi que el sol bebía
los arroyos del hielo desatados,
y del monte quejosos los ganados
que con sombras hurtó su luz al día.

Entré en mi casa: vi que amancillada
de anciana habitación era despojos,
mi báculo más corvo y menos fuerte.

Vencida de la edad sentí mi espada,
y no hallé cosa en que poner los ojos
que no fuese recuerdo de la muerte._


----------



## eltonelero (28 Feb 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> No sea usted cruel. Algunas piezas de Lope o de Quevedo, tomadas en su justa cantidad, deberían salvarse de la quema ¿o no?
> 
> _Miré los muros de la patria mía,
> si un tiempo fuertes ya desmoronados
> ...



Lo digo subjetivamente.
Objetivamente se que hay calidad literaria y artistica en mucha poesia, pero como genero me parece imposible de leer mas allá de las cinco páginas.


----------



## pepinox (28 Feb 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Lo más interesante de estos hilos es darte cuenta de que la gente vivimos engañados por una ilusión de elección y variedad que no es tal. Uno crece en una casa donde hay una serie de libros en las estanterías creyendo que esos libros han sido elegidos entre un amplio surtido. En realidad ni había amplio surtido, ni pollas. Y me temo que hoy en día es igual o peor, a pesar de que aparentemente internet ha multiplicado las ofertas de ocio. Dentro de 40 años abriremos un hilo sobre cultura de principios de siglo y saldremos todos poniendo lo mismo: las sombras de Grey, elrubiusOMG, Juego de Tronos y Breaking Bad. En fin, que damos asco.



No tanto. Lo que da asco son los best-sellers, los lectores de best-sellers, y los compradores de best-sellers. En los best-sellers, obviamente, no hay posibilidad de elección: o lees 50 sombras de grey, o no lo lees, pero no puedes elegir 30 sombras de fucsia.

¿Y quién compra best-sellers? Pues los que compran libros en la sección al efecto del Carrefour, y la gente sin criterio propio ni gusto definido.


----------



## Kozak (28 Feb 2015)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo digo subjetivamente.
> Objetivamente se que hay calidad literaria y artistica en mucha poesia, pero como genero me parece imposible de leer mas allá de las cinco páginas.



Es que tampoco está pensada para leerse más de unos pocos de una sentada. Es como el jamón, te puedes tomar una tapa, pero no atiborrarte.


----------



## Harold Alexander (28 Feb 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> No quise mencionarlo para no pecar de localista, pero sí. La peña de las Ánimas o Maese Pérez el Organista (si quieren sentir algo extraordinario léanlo en Nochebuena y luego vayan a oír misa del Gallo en Santa Inés) están a la altura del mejor Poe.
> 
> Tenemos incluso a Torrente Ballester o a Matute, pero yo siempre he estado más por el tecno-thriller y la ciencia-ficción, así como el policíaco. Autores como Francisco Castillo o Manuel Cerdán (no soy tan deshonesto como para no saber que la novela de espionaje es tan fantasiosa como la fantasía tolkieniana). Javier Negrete o Laura Gallego están entre los actuales, aunque ya digo que a mí *la espada y brujería, fuera del grandísimo Víctor Mora, ni fu ni fa.*



Hamijo, Vd. es un _connoiseur_. 

PD: Cuénteme más de la Misa del Gallo en Santa Inés.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2015 at 21:15 ----------




molibdenus dijo:


>



Yo tuve el de Marco Polo, que más que adaptación, era una "interpretación" (drogas mediante, seguro) del libro de los VIAJES (que era mucho más aburrido y pesado). Y de propina, traía dos adaptaciones en prosa de FUENTEOVEJUNA y LOS NOVIOS DE HORNACHUELOS, ambos de Lope de Vega. La segunda era una comedia inocua sobre dos paletos bobos y feos que se quieren casar, pero la primera... ¡ay, la primera! Violaciones, asesinatos, revolución y linchamiento popular. Y eso en un libro enfocado a los críos pequeños... e ilustrado. Había una ilustración de Laurencia semidesnuda, llorando mientras narra su forzamiento, y pudorosamente tapada por andrajos y su cabello. Pues a mí me ponía enormemente palote esa ilustración.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2015 at 21:21 ----------




eltonelero dijo:


> Lo digo subjetivamente.
> Objetivamente se que hay calidad literaria y artistica en mucha poesia, pero como genero me parece imposible de leer mas allá de las cinco páginas.



Como ya le ha dicho Kozak, la poesía es para leer a los pocos. Esa burrada de mandar leer una antología completa de sonetos del siglo XVII en dos semanas es lo más indicado para que los alumnos terminen odiando cualquier versificación que no hagan Porta o Tito Mc.

Y yo también creo que la literatura española es eminentemente garbancera, sobre todo porque aquí siempre tuvimos un clero montaraz y una intelectualidad mezquina que siempre han despreciado la imaginación como cosa conducente al pecado, y el polvo, el adobe y el hastío como la más pura encarnación de los valores espirituales de la nación.

Mientras los niños europeos se lo pasaban en grande con LA ISLA DEL TESORO o LOS TRES MOSQUETEROS, en España les dábamos aleluyas de santos, relatos "didácticos" de buenas costumbres, o historias de llorar mucho donde un niño las pasa putas, sufre un montón, pero como es bueno y dulce la recompensa es que le pique un bicho venenoso, pase varios días agonizando entre dolores, y al final exhalar el último suspiro con las bascas de la muerte para que el Padre Celestial lo acoja en su seno. ::

Qué demonios, si mientras en Inglaterra ROBINSON CRUSOE cantaba al ingenio humano y a las artes aplicadas, aquí en España teníamos un FRAY GERUNDIO DE CAMPAZAS que se dedicaba a criticar a los malos predicadores entre sermoncicos y lecciones lingüísticas.

En ese contraste se resume la diferencia entre la Europa culta y esta piel de toro.


----------



## Kozak (1 Mar 2015)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> Hamijo, Vd. es un _connoiseur_.
> 
> *PD: Cuénteme más de la Misa del Gallo en Santa Inés*.
> 
> ...



Se trata de uno de los más maravillosos relatos de Bécquer, el de Maese Pérez el Organista. En el que hay mucho más que una historia de fantasmas. Se trata de una sutil crítica a la novelería sevillana, y un canto al verdadero artista que no busca la fama, sino la expresión de su arte.

He visto una adaptación de RTVE del año 76, para solaz y regocijo de la parroquia:

Cuentos y leyendas, Capítulo 0, Cuentos y Leyendas - Maese Pérez el organista (1976) - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## eltonelero (1 Mar 2015)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> Hamijo, Vd. es un _connoiseur_.
> 
> PD: Cuénteme más de la Misa del Gallo en Santa Inés.
> 
> ...



Recapitulemos...

Normalmente en las clases de Literatura incluian a:

La Celestina: tds ptsismo (raro que no lo hayan prohibido aun) y picaresca.

Luego el siglo de oro: mas picaresca, cainismo, derrotismo y realismo tremebundo. Vamos como ahora. ::

Encima luego remataban con algo de esperpento Valleinclano, realismo pesimista Galdosiano, algo de Cela para "alegrarte" la vida y gitaneo lorquiano.


----------



## Ulisses (1 Mar 2015)

Creo que fue Alberti el que decía que Platero era un burro maricón.


----------



## chuquichuspi (1 Mar 2015)

ulisses dijo:


> Creo que fue Alberti el que decía que Platero era un burro maricón.



Sería interesante hacer una lista con los libros de imprescindible no-lectura.

Por ejemplo, yo no he leido Platero y yo ni El diario de Anna Frank y me parecen omisiones muy distinguidas.


----------



## Schenker (1 Mar 2015)

ulisses dijo:


> Creo que fue Alberti el que decía que Platero era un burro maricón.



Lo diría con conocimiento de causa, porque Alberti también perdía más aceite que la furgoneta de los Village People...

---------- Post added 01-mar-2015 at 11:13 ----------




chuquichuspi dijo:


> Sería interesante hacer una lista con los libros de imprescindible no-lectura.
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo no he leido Platero y yo ni El diario de Anna Frank y me parecen omisiones muy distinguidas.



Puedes añadir la sobrevalorada Cien años de soledad, que me parece una enorme tontería. Por desgracia no puedo presumir de no haberla leído, porque me obligaron a hacerlo durante tres cursos seguidos. Enhorabuena a la imaginación de los profesores de literatura, que consiguieron que odiara a los autores sudamericanos para siempre jamás, amén.

Y eso que algún capítulo de García Márquez cuando tienes trece años da para paja


----------



## Harold Alexander (1 Mar 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Se trata de uno de los más maravillosos relatos de Bécquer, el de Maese Pérez el Organista. En el que hay mucho más que una historia de fantasmas. Se trata de una sutil crítica a la novelería sevillana, y un canto al verdadero artista que no busca la fama, sino la expresión de su arte.
> 
> He visto una adaptación de RTVE del año 76, para solaz y regocijo de la parroquia:
> 
> Cuentos y leyendas, Capítulo 0, Cuentos y Leyendas - Maese Pérez el organista (1976) - RTVE.es A la Carta



No, si el relato me lo conozco de sobras; yo me refiero a la misa del gallo en Santa Inés, si merece la pena estar allí, y por qué (y supongo que se refiere a la Santa Inés del relato, en Sevilla).

---------- Post added 01-mar-2015 at 11:54 ----------




chuquichuspi dijo:


> Sería interesante hacer una lista con los libros de imprescindible no-lectura.
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo no he leido Platero y yo ni El diario de Anna Frank y me parecen omisiones muy distinguidas.



Añada el ULYSSES de James Joyce, cualquier cosa de Galdós que no sean los EPISODIOS NACIONALES, y en general, todo el teatro romántico español (salvo LA CONJURACIÓN DE VENECIA).


----------



## chuquichuspi (1 Mar 2015)

También sería interesante hacer una lista de los libros cojonudos que nunca te vas a encontrar en la casa de nadie. O que, al menos, las posibilidades sean muy remotas: La educación sentimental, Ancho mar de los Sargazos, La señora Dalloway, Conversación en la catedral, El jardín de los Finzi-Contini, Los papeles de Aspern...


----------



## Harold Alexander (1 Mar 2015)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> También sería interesante hacer una lista de los libros cojonudos que nunca te vas a encontrar en la casa de nadie. O que, al menos, las posibilidades sean muy remotas: La educación sentimental, Ancho mar de los Sargazos, La señora Dalloway, Conversación en la catedral, El jardín de los Finzi-Contini, Los papeles de Aspern...



Pues a mí LA SEÑORA DALLOWAY me pareció un soberbio coñazo; 10 páginas aguanté.


----------



## Kozak (1 Mar 2015)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> A mi me suspendieron un comentario de texto perfectamente argumentado con 16 años por concluir que platero y yo es una oda a la zoofilia.
> 
> ...cierto es que yo siempre fui un tocapelotas profesional...libertad de expresión....ir a clase a aprender, me muero de risa.



A clase no se va a aprender, se va a ser adoctrinado.



ulisses dijo:


> Creo que fue Alberti el que decía que Platero era un burro maricón.



Alberti era un señorito que no podía aguantar ser el tercer alumno más brillante de los jesuitas del Puerto (tanto Juan Ramón Jiménez como Fernando Villalón le ganaban). Del mismo modo que no pudo aguantar que un cabrero de Orihuela se meara en toda su obra poética.



Schenker dijo:


> Lo diría con conocimiento de causa, porque Alberti también perdía más aceite que la furgoneta de los Village People...
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-mar-2015 at 11:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo al vigesimoquinto Aureliano no supe quién era quién y lo mandé al carajo. De Colombia sólo merecen la pena dos cosas. Ninguna de las cuales da sueño.



chuquichuspi dijo:


> También sería interesante hacer una lista de los libros cojonudos que nunca te vas a encontrar en la casa de nadie. O que, al menos, las posibilidades sean muy remotas: La educación sentimental, Ancho mar de los Sargazos, La señora Dalloway, Conversación en la catedral, El jardín de los Finzi-Contini, Los papeles de Aspern...



Considerar "cojonuda" a Virginia Woolf me parece excesivo.



Harold Alexander dijo:


> Pues a mí LA SEÑORA DALLOWAY me pareció un soberbio coñazo; 10 páginas aguanté.



8 más que yo.

Lo de la misa en Santa Inés es por lo tétrico del sitio: bajo el altar mayor se conserva el cuerpo incorrupto de doña María Coronel, mujer que se hirvió la cara antes de permitir que el rey don Pedro la tocase. Dicho rey había hecho como el rey David con Urías cuando mandó al marido de doña María a morir.

En suma, que entre maese Pérez, doña María Coronel y lo histórico del sitio, tras la iglesia de san Pedro (donde no hace mucho se suicidó el párroco en la sacristía), a mí me eriza hasta los vellos de la nuca.


----------



## 1965 (1 Mar 2015)

Los ladrones del tren de Glasgow. Toda la colección de Sven Hasell. Historia de una escalera...


----------



## Cuak Cuak (1 Mar 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> En suma, que entre maese Pérez, doña María Coronel y lo histórico del sitio, tras la iglesia de san Pedro (donde no hace mucho se suicidó el párroco en la sacristía), *a mí me eriza hasta los vellos de la nuca*.



No te recordaba yo tan tontorrón... ¿Esa espiritualidad tuya viene de serie o la has incorporado ahora para impresionar a las rusas hablando de tu tierra?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Mar 2015)

Schenker dijo:


> El hilo de los jovenzuelos imberbes sin cultura y cuasi analfabetos que no han leído una buena obra de literatura en su vida. Idos todos a jugar a la pleisteision.




tengo 32 años, y alguno de esos libros, los he comprado en mercadillos de 2ª mano, por que son joyas literarias...

por ejemplo estos...















La peña va sobrada poniendo a parir a los viejos, más quisieran muchos de mis "coetáneos" tener sólo un 25% de la cultura que tienen muchos "viejunos", confunden cultura con comprar la mierda que esté de moda en la fnac de turno.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (1 Mar 2015)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> La peña va sobrada poniendo a parir a los viejos, más quisieran muchos de mis "coetáneos" tener sólo un 25% de la cultura que tienen muchos "viejunos", confunden cultura con comprar la mierda que esté de moda en la fnac de turno.



A mí me parece que muchos aún no habéis entendido el propósito del hilo... Creo que la mayoría estamos posteando desde el lado viejuno, no desde el lado de los jóvenes. Yo me he criado con esos libros, no con internet. Internet me llegó cuando tenía ya 24 años.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Mar 2015)

cuak cuak dijo:


> a mí me parece que muchos aún no habéis entendido el propósito del hilo...




poner a parir a los viejos, para variar. Viejos que no se pueden defender, por que no usan ni internet.


----------



## Ulisses (1 Mar 2015)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> poner a parir a los viejos, para variar. Viejos que no se pueden defender, por que no usan ni internet.



Yo soy tan viejo que me tragué toda la serie de estos comics. Y a día de hoy me trago a ese pato crudo y sin desplumar.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Mar 2015)

ulisses dijo:


> Yo soy tan viejo que me tragué toda la serie de estos comics. Y a día de hoy me trago a ese pato crudo y sin desplumar.



Usted es una excepción, pero podemos reconocer que las personas de más de 65-70 años, poca familiaridad tienen con las nuevas tecnologías; en su mayoría...del móvil no pasan

Seguro que si en Internet, hubiese más gente mayor de esas edades, estas injurias y ridiculizar gratuitamente a los "viejunos", no saldrían tan fácil.

Yo soy joven, pero algún día seré viejo (si llego) y no me gusta hacer a los demás, lo que en un futuro me pueden hacer a mí.

De aquí a 30 o 40 años, veremos a unos mamones reírse de los viejunos que tienen: Los pilares de la Tierra, el Alquimista, el Señor de los Anillos y Juego de Tronos, en su casa viejuna.

El Karma señores.


----------



## Hasta los... (1 Mar 2015)

Un par más a la lista...


----------



## Kozak (1 Mar 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> No te recordaba yo tan tontorrón... ¿Esa espiritualidad tuya viene de serie o la has incorporado ahora para impresionar a las rusas hablando de tu tierra?



A ver cómo le explico yo a un qatarán que en Sevilla se discute de Teología con tal conocimiento de causa que hasta el Vaticano tuvo que darnos la razón con el dogma de la Inmaculada Concepción de María...

La tengo de serie como Vd. el très per cent.



Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Usted es una excepción, pero podemos reconocer que las personas de más de 65-70 años, poca familiaridad tienen con las nuevas tecnologías; en su mayoría...del móvil no pasan
> 
> Seguro que si en Internet, hubiese más gente mayor de esas edades, estas injurias y ridiculizar gratuitamente a los "viejunos", no saldrían tan fácil.
> 
> ...



Y con toda razón. Vaya pestiños que hemos elegido los jovenunos de hoy como referentes. Si al menos hubiera sido Asimov, o Heinlein... Pero es verdaderamente lamentable ver un mundo hipertecnificado donde comer las cosas crudas nos produce diarrea explosiva pretender tener como referentes a unos bichos pseudomedievales que usan la magia como nosotros usamos la luz eléctrica.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (1 Mar 2015)




----------



## chuquichuspi (1 Mar 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> A mí me parece que muchos aún no habéis entendido el propósito del hilo... Creo que la mayoría estamos posteando desde el lado viejuno, no desde el lado de los jóvenes.



El hilo hubiera más rico y variado si hubieran participado los foreros de veintitantos. Son casi todos casapapis y la biblioteca de los papás tendrán muchos libros de éxito ochentero: La conjura de los necios, La hoguera de las vanidades, El amor en los tiempos del cólera, Memorias de Adriano, La insoportable levedad del ser, John Grisham, El perfume, Antonio Gala...Pero no han participado nada. No sé si es que no los consideran lo suficientemente viejos o es que los libros no les interesan nada. No solo no los leen sino que tampoco le ven valor de fetiche simbólico o valor sociológico.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (1 Mar 2015)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> El hilo hubiera más rico y variado si hubieran participado los foreros de veintitantos. Son casi todos casapapis y la biblioteca de los papás tendrán muchos libros de éxito ochentero: La conjura de los necios, La hoguera de las vanidades, El amor en los tiempos del cólera, Memorias de Adriano, La insoportable levedad del ser, John Grisham, El perfume, Antonio Gala...Pero no han participado nada. No sé si es que no los consideran lo suficientemente viejos o es que los libros no les interesan nada. No solo no los leen sino que tampoco le ven valor de fetiche simbólico o valor sociológico.



No sé, yo creo que este hilo sólo lo han entendido correctamente los mayores de 30 años que se criaron en una casa donde padres y abuelos leían... Sólo con ver los libros de la colección Reno de Plaza y Janés uno ya entiende que es un hilo nostálgico y no de crítica. Supongo que los menores de 30 años que se han criado con internet y provienen de familias en las que sólo una generación les separa del burro y el arado han entendido que es una crítica a los libros viejos y mohosos, o a saber...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (1 Mar 2015)

Pues ni uno de esos está en casa de mis padres ni recuerdo haberlos visto en casa de mis abuelos. 

Yo esperaba encontrarme en este hilo con : La Iliada, La Odisea, La Eneida, El Cantar del Mio Çid , La Celestina , Las Mil y Una Noches, El Quijote, El Buscón, Obras Escogidas de Lope de Vega, Guerra y Paz, Crimen y Castigo, Rojo y Negro , Los Episodios Nacionales de Pérez - Galdós , Adios a Las Armas, La Guerra de los Mundos , 20.000 Leguas de Viaje Submarino , Ana Karenina ... 

Pero parece que en mi casa eramos " raritos "

---------- Post added 01-mar-2015 at 19:06 ----------




Hasta los... dijo:


> Un par más a la lista...




Al final se descubre que las bragas en realidad eran negras ... perdón por el spoiler ::::::


----------



## Cuak Cuak (1 Mar 2015)

alarife dijo:


> Pues ni uno de esos está en casa de mis padres ni recuerdo haberlos visto en casa de mis abuelos.
> 
> Yo esperaba encontrarme en este hilo con : La Iliada, La Odisea, La Eneida, El Cantar del Mio Çid , La Celestina , Las Mil y Una Noches, El Quijote, El Buscón, Obras Escogidas de Lope de Vega, Guerra y Paz, Crimen y Castigo, Rojo y Negro , Los Episodios Nacionales de Pérez - Galdós , Adios a Las Armas, La Guerra de los Mundos , 20.000 Leguas de Viaje Submarino , Ana Karenina ...



Perdona, pero esta biblioteca es típica de familia que no lee y se compra colecciones para adornar estanterías.


----------



## Kozak (1 Mar 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Perdona, pero esta biblioteca es típica de familia que no lee y se compra colecciones para adornar estanterías.



Bonus points si algunos de los libros conservan el celofán protector.


----------



## Harold Alexander (1 Mar 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Bonus points si algunos de los libros conservan el celofán protector.



Yo he estado en casas donde estaba envuelta en celofán... ¡la colección entera! ::


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (1 Mar 2015)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> Yo he estado en casas donde estaba envuelta en celofán... ¡la colección entera! ::



Lo veo y lo subo a más de media BIBILIOTECA.

Colecciones enteras compradas que jamás han sido abiertas, eso lo he visto yo con estos dos ojitos.


----------



## parapedoelmio (1 Mar 2015)

ler es de gais.o sea,de marciones.


----------



## Kozak (1 Mar 2015)

parapedoelmio dijo:


> ler es de gais.o sea,de marciones.



Nada que objetar, pero para entrar en este hilo y saber de qué iba ha habido que leer el título. Así que espero que te hayas metido bien de poppers porque si no te vamos a dejar el ojete como la bandera de la Flota Imperial del Japón.


----------



## merendola (2 Mar 2015)

En Catalunya no hay hogar viejuno que no tenga esto:


----------



## Ulisses (2 Mar 2015)

Y encima a los viejunos catalufos les habría costado un potosí en su día...lo cual tiene que joder que te cagas cuando no eres de mucho gastar.

Al menos la obra pudiera venir mejor estructurada para encontrar el espetec y la somalla en el mismo tomo.


Si lo que trataban de hacer era una obra sobre cultura, etnografía, historia o geografía de Cataluña, no parece muy razonable ni práctico que tenga el formato de diccionario enciclopédico de consulta.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (2 Mar 2015)

No se si alguien lo puso, pero cotilleando en una tienda de libros de segunda mano, estaba como cinco veces.


----------



## visaman (2 Mar 2015)

si le quitas el celofán pierde su valor de colección con celofán vale mas en ebay vamos 5 céntimos mas


----------



## chuquichuspi (2 Mar 2015)

Otra categoría, libros buenos que están olvidados y nadie lee pero hacen una película de éxito sobre éllos y todo el mundo se lo compra: Drácula, Memorias de Africa, Las amistades peligrosas, El Gran Gatsby...A mi Lejos de Africa me aburrió mucho pero es un libro que tiene partidarios muy entusiastas.

Otro superventas ochentero fue El amante.


----------



## Menstruator (2 Mar 2015)

La palabra "viejuno" no existe.
Si leyeras esos libros, no sucumburías a los palabros que se ponen de moda en internet.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Mar 2015)

Mi interés por el arte se despertó con estos cuentos:
















Con la literatura, la verdad es que iba a lo sencillo y rápido:











Aunque luego me fui haciendo a cosas más densas.













Sin faltar El bosque animado, Fuegos de artificio, Tres sombreros de copa, Galdós, Dumas, etc.


----------



## Viernes_negro (2 Mar 2015)

Qué hilo tan bueno. Yo tengo 41, me aficioné a leer sin tener que comprar ni un libro, porque tanto mi casa como la de mis abuelos estaban llenos de libros.

Mi madre era una fanática de la novela policiaca, aunque yo digo que no me gusta, he podido leer varios cientos de libros gratis, y también me he comprado algunos. Mi madre era más clásica en novela policiaca, y yo le completé la colección con algunas novelas de Juan Madrid, Ferran Torrent ... Los mares del sur creo que lo compró mi madre, es como la biblia para nosotros, no sé por qué.

Luego tuve la suerte de tener a dos tíos jóvenes. De ellos, en casa de mi abuela, pude leerme Rebelión en la granja, 1984, un mundo feliz ... infinidad de libros de ciencia ficción. De silverberg me impactaron los cuatro del Castillo de Lord Valentine, que eran de mi tío.

De mi tía, un poco más mayor, recuerdo que compró un libro de Timun Mas que se llamaba el Pozo de las Tinieblas ... y también me aficioné a la fantasía. 

Luego de terror, tanto había clásicos como novela más moderna, pero no os podría decir ahora mismo cuáles compré yo a posteriori, y cuáles me leí.

Nunca me he sentido tan feliz como delante de la habitación donde tenía mi madre sus libros ... estanterías y estanterías llenas de sus libros, libros que pensaba ella que yo y mi hermano teníamos que leer y los que compraba yo, junto con cómics.

Nunca podré agradecerle tanto a mi madre que me contagiara la pasión por leer. También ella me aficionó a los cómics, y no le gustaban nada.


----------



## Kozak (2 Mar 2015)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> Otra categoría, *libros buenos* que están olvidados y nadie lee pero hacen una película de éxito sobre éllos y todo el mundo se lo compra: Drácula, *Memorias de Africa*, Las amistades peligrosas, *El Gran Gatsby*...A mi Lejos de Africa me aburrió mucho pero es un libro que tiene partidarios muy entusiastas.
> 
> Otro superventas ochentero fue El amante.



Venga ya hombre, F. Scott Fitzgerald es uno de los autores más sobrevalorados de la Historia. Si no fuera gringo lo iba a leer su puta madre. Como Salinger, que al menos tuvo la decencia de reconocer lo malo que era y no publicar nada después de su Gañán entre el centeno.

Ya han mencionado a Zweig, uno que realmente era muy bueno y tiene una distribución polinómica de popularidad: a lo largo de mi vida he visto cómo estaba totalmente olvidado, luego se vuelve popular, ahora está regresando un poco al olvido...


----------



## Viernes_negro (2 Mar 2015)

visaman dijo:


> si le quitas el celofán pierde su valor de colección con celofán vale mas en ebay vamos 5 céntimos mas



Libros no sé, hay de todos los precios, pero un libro bien conservado con solera vale un dineral, aunque yo no entiendo mucho la verdad. Hay un mercado bastante específico, pero claro, son libros antiguos de verdad.

En el tema de los cómics, no sé si algunos conoceréis la primera edición de cómics marvel que hizo Vertice, una colección completa bien conservada vale un huevo y la yema del otro. Yo desde hace años soy coleccionista, y muchas veces me callo (no sé lo digo ni a mis colegas frikis), y me compró varias ediciones del mismo cómic o serie.

Tengo un amigo que me dice que lo hago para especular, pero vamos ... Por ejemplo, de Watchmen tengo los 12 cómics originales que se editaron en España tres veces, y varias ediciones en tomo posterior, dos creo, ya ni me acuerdo. La verdad es que supongo que especulará mi hijo. Esto por poner un ejemplo de un cómic que me leí con 14 años y que me impactó.

Volviendo al tema del hilo y pasando a cómics, ¿alguno ha visto en caso algún cómic de Kelly Ojo Mágico, Mytek, Zarpa de Acero? O más antiguos como Roberto Alcazar y Pedrín o Hazañas Bélicas ...


----------



## Ulisses (2 Mar 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Venga ya hombre, F. Scott Fitzgerald es uno de los autores más sobrevalorados de la Historia. Si no fuera gringo lo iba a leer su puta madre. *Como Salinger, que al menos tuvo la decencia de reconocer lo malo que era y no publicar nada después de su Gañán entre el centeno*.
> ...



No es mal libro, hombre. No seas tan radical.


----------



## El Asesor Enmajcarao (2 Mar 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Muy correcto el tag, Sinuhé el Egipcio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De estos dos tengo varias ediciones en distintos idiomas, adquiridas en mercadillos o junto a contenedores


----------



## danilovix (2 Mar 2015)

y alguno estilo "El Doctor en Casa"


----------



## El Asesor Enmajcarao (2 Mar 2015)

trolero dijo:


> ¿Y los doce tomos del Monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo aprendí a leer con los 12 tomos del Monitor. Cuando iba a cagar elegía uno al azar y me sentaba en la taza hasta que me echaban del baño. 

Los he acabado heredando y veo que aún recuerdo buena parte del contenido


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Mar 2015)

No me he leído todo el hilo, pero no he visto El Ingenioso hidalgo Don Quijote de la Mancha y La Biblia.

De los que habéis puesto, entre las bibliotecas de los abuelos, los tíos-abuelos, tíos, abuelos políticos, etc. suelen estar todos, unos tienen unos y otros tienen el que falta.

Pero el Quijote y la Biblia están en todas.


PD.- Es un auténtico placer leer el Monitor hoy en día. Viendo la tecnología de los 60 tratada como actual. Además, la que yo ojeo de vez en cuando no está encuadernada aún, y muchos fascículos tienen su portada. Una pena que falten varios.



EDITO: Vale, sí están mencionados en el hilo La Biblia y El Quijote con comentarios similares al mío. 

Pero Papillón no lo he visto.
Una imagen cualquiera para ilustrar:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (2 Mar 2015)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pero Papillón no lo he visto.
> Una imagen cualquiera para ilustrar:



El Papillón está en el primer mensaje del hilo...

Otros _best sellers_ viejunos que creo que aún no han salido:


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Mar 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> El Papillón está en el primer mensaje del hilo...



joder, pues lo vería el primero y se me olvidaría viendo todos los del resto del hilo.

Ya no me atrevo mucho, pero ¿ha salido alguno de Martín Vigil?


----------



## chuquichuspi (2 Mar 2015)

En los años 60 la literatura erótica, como tal, estaba censurada o era inexistente. Lo más aproximado era La romana, de Alberto Moravia. Menos popular, Nana de Zola.

No estaba censurado el Decameron porque no hacía falta. Ser un librote gordo ya era suficientemente disuasorio.

Otra cosa, durante unos años en los institutos mandaron leer Pedro Páramo. pero duró poco porque los profesores no lo entendian.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (2 Mar 2015)

Y luego una cosa que era muy de libro viejuno eran los nombres castellanizados:


----------



## Ulisses (2 Mar 2015)

Hombre, esas de Aguilar son intemporales....

Yo esta mañana he seleccionado unos 100 libros en perfecto estado para donarlos a alguna biblioteca. (de los años 1994 a 2004) Me queda sitio, si no quieres los de Aguilar...ejem :rolleye:


----------



## chuquichuspi (2 Mar 2015)

¿Quienes creeis que van a ser los Gironella del futuro? O sea, los autores de éxito actuales que en 15 o 20 años no leerá nadie. Yo creo que Antonio Gala ya está en esa fase y los próximos pueden ser Muñoz Molina o Almudena Grandes.

El año pasado falleció García Márquez y en el hilo que se abrió aqui participó muy poca gente. No le conozco fans menores de 30 años.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (2 Mar 2015)

Este solía estar un poco esquinado y en alto, donde no llegasen los niños. Ahí descubrí que los coños se comían:


----------



## Eric Finch (2 Mar 2015)

¿Ha salido ya el Archipiélago Gulag?

¿Y Nikos Kazantzakis?


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (2 Mar 2015)

Eric Finch dijo:


> ¿Ha salido ya el Archipiélago Gulag?
> 
> ¿Y Nikos Kazantzakis?



Archipiélago Gulag me parece que ya ha salido, precisamente en la misma edición que teníamos en casa.
ienso: Por cierto, _creo_ recordar que en la colección de editorial Aguilar también venía Justine, del Marqués de Sade (que por cierto es la versión erótico-festiva de Lázaro de Tormes). ienso:


----------



## chuquichuspi (2 Mar 2015)

Dos libros supuestamente graciosos que se vendieron como rosquillas, La tesis de Nancy (que era como los Morancos pero en libro) y Como ser mujer y no morir en el intento, que fue el Charismo avant la lettre.


----------



## danilovix (2 Mar 2015)




----------



## eltonelero (2 Mar 2015)

molibdenus dijo:


> Este siempre estaba en la revista de Círculo de lectores. Nunca lo compré.



Ondia, lo recuerdo por la portada (no en mi casa) impactaba porque mas que morrearse al tio parece que le están violando.

Ahora que recuerdo siempre en las casas de los 70-80 habia un libro de cocina con microondas, que era lo mas de lo mas.


----------



## t_chip (2 Mar 2015)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Me acabo de acordar de esta colección también (Grandes Best Sellers Planeta):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos y la colección de novela negra de la misma editorial me los leí todos tras robarlos en la misma librería metidos en los calcetines.

No se como pudo el tipo no darse cuenta....fueron docenas de libros.

En mi casa había muchos de vizcaíno casas, espejo de España, y dietética naturista, con la que estaba obsesionada mi madre y nos amargaba la vida y las comidas a todos.

Y la guinda....el alcázar y el imparcial hasta que quebraron.

No teníamos mas enciclopedia que la médica. De Salvat creo.

La primera enciclopedia me la compre yo cuando salio con el mundo hace unos doce años. Creo que solo la he usado para apoyar la pantalla del sobremesa sobre tres tomos y ponerla a la altura de mi cabeza.

Desde que empecé a usar internet, que fue mas o menos por 2003, no la abrí mas.


Luca de Tena-renglones y El camino, me los hicieron leer en el bachillerato. Con el Quijote no pude hasta los 35.


Todos.....y digo TODOS los Tintines, lucky luke, asterix, blueberrys y súper humor de bruguera me los leí de gorra en el corte ingles.
Cada vez que me echaba el segurata volvía a los diez minutos.


----------



## Crispín Klander (2 Mar 2015)

las absurdas enciclopedias Labor, Espasa y la del F. Rodriguez dela fuente ("Fauna Iberica ?")

y despues todos esos libros de vicente Segrelles tipo 'armas que conmovieron al mundo' o 'grandes rios de la europa septentrional' .. todos con los mismos dibujos ,y edicion 












eran lo menos 30 o 40 volumenes . todavia deben de andar por ahi..


----------



## Eric Finch (2 Mar 2015)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Archipiélago Gulag me parece que ya ha salido, precisamente en la misma edición que teníamos en casa.
> ienso: Por cierto, _creo_ recordar que en la colección de editorial Aguilar también venía Justine, del Marqués de Sade (que por cierto es la versión erótico-festiva de Lázaro de Tormes). ienso:



Justine sin Juliette se queda a medias. En casa éramos más de _La philosophie au boudoir_.


----------



## Kozak (2 Mar 2015)

molibdenus dijo:


> El Señor de las moscas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En España, y en general fuera de Anglia, no se responde así. Es "Sí, mi (mando)". En alemán también. "Jawohl, mein (Befehlshaber)"


----------



## favelados (2 Mar 2015)

No se si han salido ya pero...

La Historia de Roma de Indro Montanelli

Rommel, el zorro del desierto

El oro de los Apalaches 

La legión de los condenados y resto de libros de Sven Hassel

Estos últimos tb de la colección Reno


----------



## Ulisses (2 Mar 2015)

favelados dijo:


> No se si han salido ya pero...
> 
> *La Historia de Roma de Indro Montanelli*
> 
> ...



Se sigue editando de bolsillo. Hoy he tirado uno que ya había sustituido por estar totalmente amarillento. Una lectura imprescindible.


----------



## pepinox (2 Mar 2015)

fumigator dijo:


> Caballo de Troya, de JJ Benitez



En determinados círculos, ser sorprendido en casa con un ejemplar de Caballo de Troya de J.J. Benítez puede condenarte al ostracismo social de por vida... ::


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (2 Mar 2015)

Aquí traigo unas medallas de oro:


----------



## Mineroblanco (2 Mar 2015)

pepinox dijo:


> En determinados círculos, ser sorprendido en casa con un ejemplar de Caballo de Troya de J.J. Benítez puede condenarte al ostracismo social de por vida... ::



En determinados círculos, los libros que ponen en duda determinadas creencias (en España, por lo general, las católicas) están mal vistos. Yo cuando era joven tenía bastante libertad para comprar libros. Si un libro no les gustaba a mis padres, con no darselo para que lo leyeran era suficiente. Eran de derechas, pero nunca tuve afición a leer El Capital de Marx. Que además dicen que es un rollo.


----------



## pepinox (2 Mar 2015)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> En determinados círculos, los libros que ponen en duda determinadas creencias (en España, por lo general, las católicas) están mal vistos. Yo cuando era joven tenía bastante libertad para comprar libros. Si un libro no les gustaba a mis padres, con no darselo para que lo leyeran era suficiente. Eran de derechas, pero nunca tuve afición a leer El Capital de Marx. Que además dicen que es un rollo.



No sé bien qué me quires decir con lo de Marx.

En cuanto a J.J. Benítez y sus troyadas, están mal vistas en círculos católico-conservadores/opusinos, e igualmente entre gente liberal/progre con estudios superiores. J.J. Benítez lo leen los que ven a Íker Jiménez y Mundo Desconocido: vigilantes de seguridad, mozos de almacén, marujas con estudios básicos, porteros de fincas y por ahí anda la cosa. La probabilidad de que los padres de un lector de J.J. Benítez leyeran con fruición a Marcial Lafuente Estefanía, es cercana a 1 (lo cual sigue siendo mejor que no leer ni la cartelera de cine, claro).


----------



## Ulisses (2 Mar 2015)

Por cierto, nadie ha mencionado los libros de mercadillo o de supermercado, tipo SIMAGO. Hicieron furor a finales de los 70 y principios de los 80. Estas temáticas estaban siempre presentes:


----------



## Mineroblanco (2 Mar 2015)

pepinox dijo:


> No sé bien qué me quires decir con lo de Marx.
> 
> En cuanto a J.J. Benítez y sus troyadas, están mal vistas en círculos católico-conservadores/opusinos, e igualmente entre gente liberal/progre con estudios superiores. J.J. Benítez lo leen los que ven a Íker Jiménez y Mundo Desconocido: vigilantes de seguridad, mozos de almacén, marujas con estudios básicos, porteros de fincas y por ahí anda la cosa. La probabilidad de que los padres de un lector de J.J. Benítez leyeran con fruición a Marcial Lafuente Estefanía, es cercana a 1 (lo cual sigue siendo mejor que no leer ni la cartelera de cine, claro).



Leer libros sobre ovnis no es propio de incultos. Los ovnis existen. Yo mismo vi uno, a gran altura, que desapareció repentinamente. Otra cosa es que un caso concreto, o varios, se puedan poner en duda.


----------



## pepinox (2 Mar 2015)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Leer libros sobre ovnis no es propio de incultos. Los ovnis existen. Yo mismo vi uno, a gran altura, que desapareció repentinamente. Otra cosa es que un caso concreto, o varios, se puedan poner en duda.



Leer sobre ovnis en sí, no lo es. Leer sobre ovnis que trajeron a Jesucristo a la Tierra, es una sandez como una catedral y no vale ni para broma de mal gusto.


----------



## Arrigurriaga (3 Mar 2015)

No sé si ha salido (ya es tarde), pero:







Unas 100mil pesetillas, valdría en su momento... hace nada la tiraron, pues ciertamente se ha convertido en un mamotreto inservible. Pero para los primeros trabajos del cole no tenía precio...


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Mar 2015)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Leer libros sobre ovnis no es propio de incultos. Los ovnis existen. Yo mismo vi uno, a gran altura, que desapareció repentinamente. Otra cosa es que un caso concreto, o varios, se puedan poner en duda.



Yo soy un gran lector. Leo y he leído toda mi vida. He leído varios libros de Benítez. No tienes que pensar que Caballo de Troya es verdad. Puedes pensar que es una novela, muy bien armada y con una acción absolutamente trepidante, sobre todo la primera parte, cuando el periodista todavía no se ha hecho con el manuscrito.

Por lo demás, he leído varios libros de OVNIS, unos de Benítez y otros clásicos de Daniken, o de otros autores. Y también vi el OVNI del Somontano en Binéfar en el 90. Tan claro como estoy viendo el ordenador ahora.


----------



## Metamorfosis (3 Mar 2015)

De los que no se mencionaron, aunque algunos puede que no sean tan conocidos para vosotros:

Rayuela de Córtazar: 


















Otra de Julio Verne:








Yapa de Miguel Asturias (Escritor guatemalteco):


----------



## visaman (3 Mar 2015)

falta el clásico libro de ocultismo con el típico ritual de venderle el alma al diablo


----------



## Eric Finch (3 Mar 2015)

He de decir que muchos de estos libros son conocidos, aunque cuando era pequeño lo que me gustaba de verdad era leer el "Vampus", el "Creepy" y el "Dossier Negro".

Me pido sitio para cuando toque hablar de las revistas de la infancia... si no es que se ha hecho ya y no me he enterado.


----------



## eltonelero (3 Mar 2015)

winded barley dijo:


> No sé si ha salido (ya es tarde), pero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En casa de mis padres hay unas cuatro o cinco enciclopedias. ::

Una la clásica, otra de ciencias, de naturaleza, una de museos y otra de historia del arte. Tengo claro que el dia, espero lejano, que mis padres me dejen, las enciclopedias se iran al contenedor. Excepto dos tomos de mapas(por la tonteria de que me gusta la geografia) y la de arte.

Curiosamente la de arte, de la editorial planeta, ha aguantado bien el tiempo, porque a nivel de edición, contenidos y fotografia era de lo mejorcito. A nivel de valor comercial incluso aun puedes sacarle unos cuantos euros.


----------



## chuquichuspi (3 Mar 2015)

De Vargas-Llosa el más popular es La tia Julia y el escribidor. Es graciosillo y de todas sus novelas es una de las que tiene el estilo y la estructura más simples y más accesibles al lector medio.


----------



## Arrigurriaga (3 Mar 2015)

eltonelero dijo:


> En casa de mis padres hay unas cuatro o cinco enciclopedias. ::
> 
> Una la clásica, otra de ciencias, de naturaleza, una de museos y otra de historia del arte. Tengo claro que el dia, espero lejano, que mis padres me dejen, las enciclopedias se iran al contenedor. Excepto dos tomos de mapas(por la tonteria de que me gusta la geografia) y la de arte.
> 
> Curiosamente la de arte, de la editorial planeta, ha aguantado bien el tiempo, porque a nivel de edición, contenidos y fotografia era de lo mejorcito. A nivel de valor comercial incluso aun puedes sacarle unos cuantos euros.



No es lo mismo una clásica que una temática... en mi casa sí que hay tres heredadas del cónyuge (clásica, historia y arte), y por mí sólo conservaría la de historia. Si me gustase el arte tal vez ésa también, aunque con buen atlas bastaría... 10 tomos es demasiado.

Pero es que una clásica... él la guarda a la espera de venderla, y yo le digo que nadie va a comprar eso; ni coleccionistas ni gaitas. Pesa un tonelada, apenas profundiza... era como un diccionario ampliado que venía bien para el colegio, pero ahora carece por completo de utilidad.


----------



## danilovix (3 Mar 2015)




----------



## Redbull Vol. II (3 Mar 2015)

Curioso hilo, parece que todos teniamos las mismas lecturas mas o menos.

Este lo lei ya mayor pero tambien estaba en casa.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Zhukov (7 Mar 2015)

Hola, un gran hilo. Ya que hemos visto que los viejunos y nosotros sus hijos teníamos los mismos libros porque en España se leía poco y la oferta estaba limitada a un puñado de editoriales, pasaba por aquí y me animo a comentar uno, porque tiene relevancia respecto a la situación geopolítica actual. Sí, he venido a hablar de mi libro. 




chuquichuspi dijo:


> El Chacal de Forsyth fue un exitazo tremendo. Y El Padrino, de Puzo.




Forsyth no es un autor que haya envejecido bien, como todos los _best seller_, me temo. Es un autor desfasado, hijo de su tiempo los 60 y 70 y la Guera Fría. _Chacal _está entretenido, y _Los Perros de la Guerra_ es interesante por el trabajo de documentación del autor sobre el submundo de los mercenarios en las guerras africanas y los traficantes de armas, pero a partir de ahí cayó en barrena. Me he tragado por puro aburrimiento un libro suyo, _La alternativa del Diablo_ que encontré en la "biblioteca" del trabajo, una colección de libros en inglés, es un antecesor de _Tormenta Roja_ de Clancy, pero muy inferior. 

Las malas cosechas de cereal que tuvo la URSS en los años 70 obligándoles a importar trigo fueron de inspiración para esta novelucha y la miniserie de televisión _La III Guerra Mundial_, con Rock Hudson de presidente de los USA, que echaron por la TVE en los 80 y que daba muy mal cuerpo. 

Básicamente los rusos se van a morir de hambre porque una pifia les jode la cosecha y los halcones quieren conquistar Europa y los moderados tratan de llegar a un acuerdo con los USA para comprarles trigo a cambio de concesiones pero sin ceder demasiado. Los americanos saben lo que pasa gracias a un espía en el Kremlin y están el dilema de cuánto pueden tensar la cuerda sin romperla. Aparte de eso hay otra trama paralela de unos terroristas ucranianos que se cargan al jefe del KGB y secuestran un super petrolero y amenazan con provocar una marea negra en el mar del Norte, sin duda inspirado por los desastes del _Torrey Canyon_ y el _Amocco Cadiz_ y probablemente tratando de aprovechar la estela del exitazo_ El cazador de barcos_, de Justin Scott, otro de esos libros que no faltaban.

EL CAZADOR DE BARCOS



El libro es una basura, pero como reflejo de la época y de la paranoia de la Guerra Fría no tiene precio. Los rusos malísimos que quieren extender la revolución marxista leninista y conquistar el mundo. Los británicos que se creen todavía especiales y que pintan algo en el mundo y eso que se publicó antes de la guerra de las Malvinas. Lo que resulta irónico es que más de treinta años más tarde estamos en las mismas, aunque los rusos ya no sean comunistas. Eso sí, entonces los rusos eran los malos y por mucho que se criticaran las chapuzas del sistema comunista, inspiraban respeto cuando no miedo. Eran malos, pero no tontos. Ahora a Rusia se le ha perdido el respeto, porque se pensaba que en los 90 estaban acabados y en Occidente no se dan cuenta que están jugando con fuego.


En lo único que acierta el autor es que la Unión Soviética se derrumbaría por los nacionalismos, pero se veía todavía como algo remoto. También resulta profético que hable de nacionalistas ucranianos, aunque el autor comete una pifia. Yo a este autor le tenía por bien documentado, pero cuando llego al punto en el que dice que los ucranianos escriben con el alfabeto latino :: estuve a punto de dejar el libro ahí mismo. De verdad que el libro es malísimo, es un refrito intermedio entre los _tecnothriller _de la Guerra Fría de Tom Clancy, las historias de espías de Le Carré, y las aventuras marineras de Clive Cussler, pero cualquiera de estos es mejor que el cabrón esté de Forsyth, que escribió dos libros buenos y ya se le acabó la inspiración


Aparte de la pifia esa, hay otros detalles que ponen de manifiesto la ignorancia abrumadora que se tenía en Occidente de Rusia, y el delirio paranoico que llevó a calentar de nuevo la Guerra Fría en los 80, y lo que es inquietante es que ahora sigamos igual.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2015 at 18:59 ----------




trolero dijo:


> Y si hablas de literatura juvenil, os faltan dos:



_Los Hollister_ los tenían en todas las casas. No eran libros "juveniles" si no para críos. De todas formas eran entretenidos y más asequibles, por la americanización de la sociedad vía cine y televisión, que la inglesada de _Los Cinco. _ Por cierto, recuerdo haber pasado por mis manos una adaptación al cómic. La Georgina era un marimacho de pelo corto y una tabla de planchar (y protolesbiana, vamos), como todo el mundo la llama George, hasta unas páginas más tarde que le echa su padre una bronca no caí en la cuenta que era una chica... ¡y el dibujante era bastante bueno!, yo creía que era un muchacho, en serio, sobre todo porque hace la machada de perseguir a los malos que se escapan y se sube al techo de su furgoneta agarrándose a la baca. 

Me quedé con las ganas de leer más, pero cuando abrí uno de los libros me pareció un coñazo, en cuanto llegué a lo de "cerveza de jenjibre" me quedé así :: y lo dejé pensando que sería una mala traducción y no valía la pena leerlos.




>




Este era un coñazo insufrible. Mi padre los tiene y los releía, pero son libros de viejunos que leyeron en su infancia pero que sus hijos no tocaban ni con un palo por mucho que insistieran. Yo leí un poco de uno pero no les encontré ni puta gracia. Claro que yo nací con cuarenta años, no tengo recuerdo grato de la infancia, y siempre leí libros protagonizados por adultos. 

Me hizo gracia que una columnista del suplemento del ABC, Pilar Cernuda, se horrorizara porque unos niños de sus amigos no leyeran y dijo que fue corriendo a regalarles "los libros de Guillermo". 

Aparte de ser ingleses que son como marcianos para nosotros, creo que estaban ambientados en los años 20 y 30 y naturalmente quedan muy lejanos en el tiempo y el espacio para los niños de los 80.

Ignoro por qué tuvieron tanto éxito en España en los años 50, aunque en la wiki comentan algo al respecto.

Richmal Crompton - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## merendola (7 Mar 2015)

danilovix dijo:


>



Los libros de Ummo de Antonio Ribera, Fabio Zerpa sobre los hombres de negro, Peter Kilosino.

Míticos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (7 Mar 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Perdona, pero esta biblioteca es típica de familia que no lee y se compra colecciones para adornar estanterías.



No te falta razón, pero tu has titulado :
_ "El hilo de los libros que nunca faltan en una casa viejuna" _

En mi casa, de niño, esos libros eran los que estaban en la "zona noble" con bonitas encuadernaciones y entiendo que son los que encajan en la descripción del hilo. 
Luego mi padre tenía una habitación llena de libros amarillentos y polvorientos, que no eran muy frecuentes en otras casas, básicamente libros de filosofía y de teología que era la afición de mi padre en su juventud: Kant, Popper, Kierkegaard, Teilhard de Chardin, Schopenhauer. (libros que alguna vez he ojeado, pero que no he acabado nunca) 

Respecto de esos libros que "nadie se lee" sucedió una cosa interesante en la educación que recibí yo (que soy el mayor) respecto de la que recibieron mis hermanos. 
Conmigo mi mi padre me insistió mucho para que leyera todos esos libros clásicos que cito en mi primer post (cosa que yo trataba de evitar y que no aprendí a apreciar hasta bien entrado en la adolescencia) y siempre se mostró muy despectivo con los best-sellers y la literatura "ligera" e "infantil-juvenil" . Casi se puede decir que prefería verme leyendo tebeos de Mortadelo a verme leyendo un libro infantil tipo "barco de vapor" que solo entraban en mi casa como préstamos de la biblioteca del colegio. 

Sin embargo con mis hermanos, 5 ó 7 años después su actitud cambió y les compraron libros de literatura infantil, Timum-Mas, Barco de Vapor y editoriales similares. Mis hermanos, por contra, leyeron menos clásicos y menos "tebeos" que yo . 

Hoy en día que ya hace años que estamos todos emancipados, mis hermanos son muy de "best-sellers" y yo creo que no he leído un "best-seller" en toda mi vida. Lo cual supone un ahorro pues actualmente todo lo que leo son obras que se pueden descargar gratuitamente en e.pub


----------



## Kozak (7 Mar 2015)

Zhukov dijo:


> Hola, un gran hilo. Ya que hemos visto que los viejunos y nosotros sus hijos teníamos los mismos libros porque en España se leía poco y la oferta estaba limitada a un puñado de editoriales, pasaba por aquí y me animo a comentar uno, porque tiene relevancia respecto a la situación geopolítica actual. Sí, he venido a hablar de mi libro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Alto ahí! Con el Fede ni mijita.

Creo que eso es más bien cosa de la traducción (las de la colección Jet de Plaza y Janés que era donde se publicaban los de Forsyth eran atroces). En el libro original lo que decían era que los ukis eran católicos (lo que en cierto modo es cierto... si por ukropos entendemos a los rutenos de Lvov y alrededores).

Lo cierto es que Forsyth escribió más de dos libros buenos... escribió al menos cuatro.  Chacal y ODESSA son sus dos primeros libros que por sí solos se mean en todo Tom Clancy. La alternativa del diablo no está mal en el original, Los perros de la guerra es un roman á clef sobre la verdadera trama para dar un golpe de Estado en Guinea Ecuatorial que iba a llevar a cabo... el hijo de Forsyth, y El cuarto protocolo está entretenido, aparte de que hay una muy entretenida adaptación al cine con Pierce Brosnan... haciendo de espía soviético.

Por lo demás hay que tener en cuenta que Forsyth es inglés y por tanto el odio patológico a Rusia le viene en el ADN. Y en general a todo lo que huela a eslavo ortodoxo, como en Vengador que deja a los serbios como los únicos malos de los Balcanes, como si los ustachas y los handzar hubieran sido hermanitas de la Caridad.


----------



## Zhukov (7 Mar 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> ¡Alto ahí! Con el Fede ni mijita.



Joer tío, los _best seller_ venden lo que venden porque recurren al mínimo común denominador. No esperes calidad literaria ni profundidad en ellos. Yo ahora no puedo con los libros que me tragaba de adolescente.



> Creo que eso es más bien cosa de la traducción



He dicho que estaba en inglés. Y el estilo literario del original me parece malo. 



> . En el libro original lo que decían era que los ukis eran católicos (lo que en cierto modo es cierto... si por ukropos entendemos a los rutenos de Lvov y alrededores).



Aparte de eso, de confundir a los de Galitzia con toda Ucrania lo del alfabeto latino lo pone ahí, negro sobre blanco. Si lo vuelvo a encontrar lo escaneo y te lo mando.



> Lo cierto es que Forsyth escribió más de dos libros buenos... escribió al menos cuatro.  Chacal y ODESSA



Odessa me pareció flojo. Y Chacal estaba bien, pero creo que son mejores en película. De hecho mucho mejor que Odessa es una serie de televisión en la que un oficial nazi de las SS se hace la cirugía estética y se autodeporta a un campo de concentración como judío para escapar a la derrota y al juicio de crímenes de guerra, y acaba emigrando a Israel y participando en las guerra de independencia... argumento muy pasado de rosca pero la serie estaba muy bien.

Hasta otra, que me llaman, y estoy de acuerdo en que los de Tom Clancy son malos libros, y que el fin de la Guerra Fría le pilló con el pie cambiado.

Ya comentaré el resto otro rato.


----------



## Kozak (8 Mar 2015)

Zhukov dijo:


> Joer tío, los _best seller_ venden lo que venden porque recurren al mínimo común denominador. *No esperes calidad literaria ni profundidad en ellos.* Yo ahora no puedo con los libros que me tragaba de adolescente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Hombre claro. Pero entretienen.

2) Te creo. O bien la memoria me juega una mala pasada o leí otra edición.


----------



## Zhukov (8 Mar 2015)

alarife dijo:


> Respecto de esos libros que "nadie se lee" sucedió una cosa interesante en la educación que recibí yo (que soy el mayor) respecto de la que recibieron mis hermanos.
> Conmigo mi mi padre me insistió mucho para que leyera todos esos libros clásicos que cito en mi primer post ... y siempre se mostró muy despectivo con los best-sellers y la literatura "ligera" e "infantil-juvenil" . Casi se puede decir que prefería verme leyendo tebeos de Mortadelo a verme leyendo un libro infantil tipo "barco de vapor" que solo entraban en mi casa como préstamos de la biblioteca del colegio.
> 
> Sin embargo con mis hermanos, 5 ó 7 años después su actitud cambió y les compraron libros de literatura infantil, Timum-Mas, Barco de Vapor y editoriales similares. Mis hermanos, por contra, leyeron menos clásicos y menos "tebeos" que yo .
> ...



Los de Barco de Vapor y demás ralea eran los libros que los viejunos compraban a sus hijos, más que nada porque los mandaban leer en el colegio, cuando tenían en torno veinte años la gente que lee cosas serias los tiró todos, mientras que los que no leen los conservan primorosamente para decorar las estanterías, porque sólo se han leído una vez y no han acumulado otros libros que necesiten ese espacio.

Yo creo que la literatura infantil-juvenil es un sinsentido. Teóricamente se supone que es para iniciar a los críos en la lectura, rebajando el lenguaje a su nivel, y como los protagonistas son niños o adolescentes, se supone que resultarán más interesantes para los niños porque se identificarán con los personajes.


Personalmente a mí me parece otra de las estupideces de los _pedabobos_. Vale para niños muy pequeños, de menos de 8 años, pero desde mi punto de vista, los críos saben que los mayores acaparan toda la diversión. Los niños juegan a ser adultos, y quieren leer sobre adultos. Aparte de que la adolescencia es una puta mierda, ¿quién quiere leer sobre adolescentes? Las únicas historias en las que el protagonista adolescente es aceptable son en las que se comporta como un hombre. Como _Un capitán de quince años_, o _La Isla del Tesor_o, que en casi todas las adaptaciones al cine Jim Hawkins es un muchacho crecidito, no un crío pre púber.

También es que las historias protagonizadas por niños en un mundo de adultos no son creíbles. Ni los _Hollister _ni _Los cinco_. Por contra Los Tres Investigadores sí que resultaban creíbles porque eran jóvenes ya crecidos, entre 18 y 20 años creo, aparte de que en América todo es posible y eran buenas aventuras de misterio detectivesco.

Creo que la literatura infantil es contraproducente. No anima a los niños a la lectura, porque se leen por obligación, lo que genera rechazo a la lectura, no se vuelven a leer cuando se crece, y al estar simplificados el estilo y el contenido al nivel de comprensión de un niño no estimulan el aprendizaje ni el pensamiento. Por eso los hermanos de Alarife se han quedado infantilizados y leen "literatura de aeropuerto".

Yo no me enteraba ni de la mitad cuando leía libros de adultos de historia y de guerras o cuando leía el periódico con diez años de edad, pero algo se pegaba.


PD Kozak, respecto a Forsyth, puede ser que el editor o traductor de tu edición advirtiera el gazapo y lo corrigiera. Como curiosidad, en la traducción de _Los Perros de la Guerra_ de P&J (con un anacrónico Steyr AUG en la portada), no me quedaba claro para qué iba Shannon a España. Luego resulta que en el original el embarque de las municiones para las metralletas lo hacen en Castellón, pero en la edición española de 1975 la censura franquista mutiló esa parte y se sobreentiende que cargan todo en Yugoslavia, con los morteros y los lanzacohetes.


----------



## chuquichuspi (8 Mar 2015)

Zhukov dijo:


> Creo que la literatura infantil es contraproducente. No anima a los niños a la lectura, porque se leen por obligación, lo que genera rechazo a la lectura, no se vuelven a leer cuando se crece, y al estar simplificados el estilo y el contenido al nivel de comprensión de un niño no estimulan el aprendizaje ni el pensamiento. Por eso los hermanos de Alarife se han quedado infantilizados y leen "literatura de aeropuerto".



Yo sospecho algo parecido. Es evidente que un chico de 13 años, aunque sea espabilado, no va a disfrutar de La Regenta o de Rojo y negro. Se supone que para que se aficionen a leer lo ideal es regalarles novelas de aventuras, con mucha acción, a ser posible con viajes exóticos y duelos con espada que les entretengan. El plan es que si leen entre los 12 y los 15 años La isla del tesoro, Los tres mosqueteros o El halcón y la flecha a los veinte o veintipocos habrán evolucionado y estarán leyendo a Chejov o a Proust. Bueno, pues no.

El que se aficiona a leer novelas de aventuras querrá seguir leyendo novelas de aventuras y cuando se acaben las clásicas leerá best-selllers de espias, de dragones o de vampiros asesinos en serie. El que lee de crio a Sherlock Holmes pasará a Poirot o a Marlowe pero del género policiaco es difícil que salga. La chica que lee novelitas rosas acabrá con novelones rosas pero a Cumbres borrascosas no llegará nunca.

Con el cine pasa algo parecido. Como te aficiones de crio a las comedias más tontas o a las pelis de terror o de marcianitos más cutres acabarás siendo un friki. No acabarás viendo Barry Lyndon.


----------



## t_chip (8 Mar 2015)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> Yo sospecho algo parecido. Es evidente que un chico de 13 años, aunque sea espabilado, no va a disfrutar de La Regenta o de Rojo y negro. Se supone que para que se aficionen a leer lo ideal es regalarles novelas de aventuras, con mucha acción, a ser posible con viajes exóticos y duelos con espada que les entretengan. El plan es que si leen entre los 12 y los 15 años La isla del tesoro, Los tres mosqueteros o El halcón y la flecha a los veinte o veintipocos habrán evolucionado y estarán leyendo a Chejov o a Proust. Bueno, pues no.
> 
> El que se aficiona a leer novelas de aventuras querrá seguir leyendo novelas de aventuras y cuando se acaben las clásicas leerá best-selllers de espias, de dragones o de vampiros asesinos en serie. El que lee de crio a Sherlock Holmes pasará a Poirot o a Marlowe pero del género policiaco es difícil que salga. La chica que lee novelitas rosas acabrá con novelones rosas pero a Cumbres borrascosas no llegará nunca.
> 
> Con el cine pasa algo parecido. Como te aficiones de crio a las comedias más tontas o a las pelis de terror o de marcianitos más cutres acabarás siendo un friki. No acabarás viendo Barry Lyndon.



Hay tantos casos como personas. La literatura de nivel no es para todo el mundo, igual que no lo es el deporte de nivel, las matemáticas de nivel, el baile de nivel....

Pero no por eso vas a dejar de enseñar a los niños a sumar, a hacer deporte o a tocar un instrumento. ?Que mas da que luego no lleguen a ser Messi, Mozart o Einstein?


----------



## Kozak (9 Mar 2015)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> Yo sospecho algo parecido. Es evidente que un chico de 13 años, aunque sea espabilado, no va a disfrutar de La Regenta o de Rojo y negro. Se supone que para que se aficionen a leer lo ideal es regalarles novelas de aventuras, con mucha acción, a ser posible con viajes exóticos y duelos con espada que les entretengan. El plan es que si leen entre los 12 y los 15 años La isla del tesoro, Los tres mosqueteros o El halcón y la flecha a los veinte o veintipocos habrán evolucionado y estarán leyendo a Chejov o a Proust. Bueno, pues no.
> 
> *El que se aficiona a leer novelas de aventuras querrá seguir leyendo novelas de aventuras y cuando se acaben las clásicas leerá best-selllers de espias, de dragones o de vampiros asesinos en serie. El que lee de crio a Sherlock Holmes pasará a Poirot o a Marlowe pero del género policiaco es difícil que salga. La chica que lee novelitas rosas acabrá con novelones rosas pero a Cumbres borrascosas no llegará nunca.*
> 
> Con el cine pasa algo parecido. Como te aficiones de crio a las comedias más tontas o a las pelis de terror o de marcianitos más cutres acabarás siendo un friki. No acabarás viendo Barry Lyndon.



Exacto.

Yo pasé de Forsyth y Tom Clancy a John Le Carré y el ensayo (ni el novelista más talentoso le llega a la suela del zapato a la realidad). Pero no me hice fan de García Márquez, y el "drama familiar" me parece un cruel e inútil sacrificio de nobles árboles. La chica que lee novelitas rosas puede acabar con Jane Austen, para desgracia de la poca sensatez sentimental que le pueda quedar.

Yo acabé viendo Barry Lyndon porque desde pequeño soy fan del cine bélico. Si no tiene tiros, tortas o espadazos lo considero celuloide desperdiciado en coñazos sin ningún interés.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (9 Mar 2015)

Sinuhé el egipcio, un libro que leí de pequeño con su color amarillento y su olorcillo jajaj

Y muchísimos más.. también colecciones tipo RTVE no sé qué

Enciclopedias que explican como funciona un coche y te ponen un 600 de ejemplo...

Enciclopedias que incluyen relatos de ciencia ficción la hostia de chulos...

Isaac Asimov, Sigmund Freud... libros de sexualidad muy raros ...


----------



## cortatijeras (2 Ene 2020)




----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ene 2020)

El nuevo testamento. Regalo estrella de las comuniones del niño


----------



## Microplastico (2 Ene 2020)




----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (2 Ene 2020)

Enciclopedias paco de mierda de Planeta D'Agostini -o como coño se escriba- que venden a las viejas los comerciales hijos de puta.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Ene 2020)

chuquichuspi dijo:


> Clásicos juveniles: eran los libros que compraban por su cumpleaños o por Reyes a los chicos de 13 o 14 años. Era un regalo culto, se quedaba bien y no los leía nadie. Se podía dar el pego gracias a las peliculas: El halcón y la flecha, La isla del tesoro, mucho Verne, bastante Dumas, algo de Walter Scott, a Dickens lo colaban un poco a traición...
> 
> A las niñas de la misma edad las regalaban Mujercitas.



Qué pena que ahora no los lea nadie, porque en el mundo anterior a los móviles si se leían y eran y son maravillosos. La educación moral y sentimental de generaciones. 

Claro que hablamos de los jóvenes inteligentes. Las masas ni leían antes, ni leen ahora.


----------



## aspid (2 Ene 2020)

K. WEST dijo:


> Este solía estar un poco esquinado y en alto, donde no llegasen los niños. Ahí descubrí que los coños se comían:



Mi padre lo tenia escondido y yo lo usaba a escondidas para apajas...


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Ene 2020)

1


chuquichuspi dijo:


> ¿Quienes creeis que van a ser los Gironella del futuro? O sea, los autores de éxito actuales que en 15 o 20 años no leerá nadie. Yo creo que Antonio Gala ya está en esa fase y los próximos pueden ser Muñoz Molina o Almudena Grandes.
> 
> El año pasado falleció García Márquez y en el hilo que se abrió aqui participó muy poca gente. No le conozco fans menores de 30 años.



Creo que de los escritores españoles más literarios, de éxito, que empezaron desde los ochenta no va a quedar ni uno.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Ene 2020)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> Sinuhé el egipcio, un libro que leí de pequeño con su color amarillento y su olorcillo jajaj
> 
> Y muchísimos más.. también colecciones tipo RTVE no sé qué
> 
> ...



Lo maravilloso de mediados de los 70s/principios de los 80s era el magufismo/cienca ficción imperante tanto en literatura, revistas/periódicos o peliculas.
Era la epoca donde en el 2020 ya teniamos colonias en la Luna y habiamos pisado Marte varias veces.
Ahora la máxima ilusión del futuro es tener moviles plegables y que la India lance una sonda a la Luna.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (3 Sep 2020)

A lo tonto, quien más quien menos se encuentra con cientos y cientos de libros al limpiar el piso.


----------



## Confurcias (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## 917 (8 Ago 2022)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Sería interesante ver las diferencias según geografía o clase social. Lo mío era familia bien, vasca, establecida en Madrid, pero con esa veta progre que las familias bien se permiten a menudo en las generaciones más jóvenes.
> 
> Otro que nadie ha mencionado es Harold Robbins. Total trash, pero me releí varias veces los cinco o seis libros que había en casa.



Harold Robbins era del género erótico...


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (8 Ago 2022)

La enciclopedia de GRANDES TEMAS Salvat.







Todo hiper-actualizado (si vives en 1973)


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Ago 2022)

No me puedo creer que de este hilo haga ya 7 años... Vamos directos a la puta tumba.


----------



## pepinox (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No me puedo creer que de este hilo haga ya 7 años... Vamos directos a la puta tumba.



Nunca debiste cambiar tu nick. Antes eras un pilar del foro, ahora sólo un pozo del mismo.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No me puedo creer que de este hilo haga ya 7 años... Vamos directos a la puta tumba.



Recuerdo un mensaje tuyo diciendo que a partir de los 30 y largos el tiempo se acelera br0000talmente y que básicamente no tendremos tiempo de hacer nada. Lo pusiste en Mayúscula para derroir más. Seguro que hará también 6-7 años de eso.


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Ago 2022)

Ese de cocina de los tiempos de franco.
Que pone recetas + consejos maritales. Que al maridito le recibas con una sonrisa, una copa de vino y que no le cuentes tus movidas.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Ago 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Nunca debiste cambiar tu nick. Antes eras un pilar del foro, ahora sólo un pozo del mismo.



¿Y para qué querría ser yo el pilar de un foro de ratas fascistas anticatalanas?


----------



## Zhukov (9 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Y para qué querría ser yo el pilar de un foro de ratas fascistas anticatalanas?



Porque no tienes otro sitio a donde ir.


----------



## Zhukov (10 Ago 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> La colección completa de clásicos de Seix Barral.








Obras maestras de la literatura contemporánea: Bien tapa dura (1984) | Alcaná Libros


Disponible ahora en Iberlibro.com - tapa dura - Seix Barral. - 1984 - Condición del libro: Bien - Literatura.(82) Obras maestras de la literatura contemporánea: Tomos 1 a 100 Seix Barral. Barcelona. 1984. 21 cm. 100 v. Encuadernación en tapa dura de editorial. Colección 'Obras maestras de la...



www.iberlibro.com





Esa la tenían en mi casa porque salió en los 80 y la compraron los burgueses y nuevos ricos para adornar estanterías, porque la encuadernación en símil piel imita la madera y las letras doradas hacen contraste. Luego por dentro estaban impresas en papel de fumar. Eran libros para no ser leídos, para llenar huecos y parecer culto y moderno, porque los clásicos ya se veían algo rancios. Era literatura gafapasta.

Mi padre leía muchos libros, pero como era un bibliófago lonchafinista, los libros que compraba eran de viejo y como eran de historia y de guerras a mi madre no les parecía presentables, y había que llenar huecos de las estanterías del salón, así que se hizo con falsos libros encuadernados en piel, tochacos que parecían libros de leyes, y esta colección. Que fue tirar el dinero.

De toda esa colección creo que sólo había una docena de libros pasables. Alguno de Conrad, de Le Carré y de Graham Greene, que tampoco son para tirar cohetes, la verdad, y un par de Hemingway, que aclaro que es una puta mierda, que tocaba leerlos para el cole, porque los profesores de literatura eran unos rojos.

Aparte de esos, y de "El proceso" de Kafka que nunca pasé de las primeras páginas, se encontraba alguna joya, "El Aleph" de Borges y "Lucharon por la patria" de Mijaíl Solojov, que fue el primer libro sobre la Segunda Guerra Mundial que leí desde el bando ruso y entendí que los rusos no eran orcos, la horda roja, si no personas. Es uno de los libros que ha cambiado mi vida, y a partir de entonces dejé de ser un pequeño burgués fascista y empecé a interesarme por Rusia y una cosa llevó a la otra.

Esos dos son los únicos libros que conservé aunque creo que me libré de ellos igualmente por la política de sólo tener libros de historia en las estanterías, nada de novelas.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Y para qué querría ser yo el pilar de un foro de ratas fascistas anticatalanas?



No olvides nunca que todos estos subnormales voxcerdos en aquella epoca foril encumbraban a Pablo Iglesias.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Ago 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Obras maestras de la literatura contemporánea: Bien tapa dura (1984) | Alcaná Libros
> 
> 
> Disponible ahora en Iberlibro.com - tapa dura - Seix Barral. - 1984 - Condición del libro: Bien - Literatura.(82) Obras maestras de la literatura contemporánea: Tomos 1 a 100 Seix Barral. Barcelona. 1984. 21 cm. 100 v. Encuadernación en tapa dura de editorial. Colección 'Obras maestras de la...
> ...



Era de la editorial Progreso?? Publicaron muchas joyas ahí.


----------



## Zhukov (10 Ago 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Era de la editorial Progreso?? Publicaron muchas joyas ahí.




No, no, eran de la colección de Seix Barral, lo de meter a Borges se entiende, al ruso no sé por qué lo metieron, supongo que era porque era famoso por "El Don apacible" pero era un libro demasiado largo para meterlo en una colección de bolsillo.

Había un pedante insufrible en este foro con el nick de "Klingsor", al hacer limpieza encontré un libro "El último verano de Klingsor", también estaba "Muerte en Venecia" de Mann, que si lo quemaron los nazis algo habría hecho el hijoputa (aclaro: quemaron el libro no al escritor, aunque bien pudiera ser que acabara en la cámara de gas). Luego te enteras que es una novela apología de la pederastia.

Me recuerda aquella frase de una novela de Raymond Chandler, que le dice la dama al detective privado:

_"Pensaba que trabajaba en la cama como Proust", 
- ¿Quién es?
"Un escritor francés, un erudito de los degenerados. No lo entendería"_

La verdad es que la colección daba espanto y alergia a la cultura. Porque una cosa es una colección dedicada a un tema concreto, pero esa parecía que la hizo el que escribió la lista de libros de Antonio, cogieron a todos los escritores famosos de finales del siglo XIX hasta el XX, desde Joyce y Proust hasta García Márquez y Le Carré, que no sé qué hizo el pobre para meterlo en semejantes compañías, tampoco es que _"El espía que surgió del frío" _sea ninguna maravilla, el título es resultón, pero ya está. La única utilidad que tuvo es que en el bachillerato te obligaban a leer algún libro y te ahorraba el ir a tener que buscarlo a la biblioteca. Yo ni siquiera los leí, me limité a copiar los trabajos de mi hermano mayor, el empollón.


En general yo veo que la gente que lee suele ser entusiasta de un tema concreto, o de unos pocos, mi padre de historia y de las guerras. Mi tío de barcos, cocina, y algo de literatura, pero clásicos. Pero en mi vida pasada en la que sobrevivía como informático de fortuna y de visitar casas veo que el gusto de la clase media y la pequeña burguesía es similar. Mi madre era una bruta e ignorante y sólo leyó una vez una novela de Agatha Christie, los libros sólo eran decoración, pero sus hermanas y respectivos maridos médicos y burgueses de provincias, que eran gente que leía no pasaban de la mediocridad. Mucha apariencia de cultura, tochos de enciclopedias del arte, de historia de las civilizaciones, pero todo postureo y vestir estanterías. Al final no pasaban de novelas rosas o best seller de moda ellas y libros de política actual que a los pocos años estaban obsoletos, como los de Losantos sobre el felipismo o sobre Mario Conde. En el dormitorio de mis primos, toda la basura esa de literatura infantil juvenil que ya he comentado, los Hollister, los Cinco, Barco de Vapor... todos libros pulcramente colocados en sus estanterías, al contrario que en mi casa que mis hermanos mayores lo rompían todo, esos criminales de guerra que pintarrajean los libros, el mayor porque era subnormal y el segundo, el empollón, es de esos vándalos que subrayan el libro pero a lo bestia con bolígrafo en vez de discretas marcas a lápiz y anotaciones al margen, y a pulso en vez de con regla. Yo ni siquiera firmo mis libros como hacía mi padre, y cuando me ha dado por anotar o subrayar algún libro que he estudiado, como el de Clausewitz, lo he hecho con todo cuidado para no estropear el libro para el futuro lector y para demostrar al que lo herede que lo he leído.

Yo he roto libros y bien que lo lamento por el uso, por haberlos leído muchas veces y porque se rompe la encuadernación, pero eso es distinto del destrozo por negligencia o por guardarlos de cualquier forma. Siempre me daban envidia mis primos por lo bien que cuidaban sus libros, pero es que era por no tocarlos ni leerlos, y ya se encargaba la chacha de limpiar el polvo.


Ya digo que mis primos, el uno cirujano y el otro ingeniero, me parecen retrasados mentales, de mi prima, su hermana lo sé con certeza, pero eso es un problema mental no diagnosticado. Después del colegio y los libros de la carrera no leyeron ningún libro salvo algunos bestsellers de policías y espías y la revista de cine, Fotogramas. Me meto con mis familiares porque es el primer ejemplo que me viene a la mente, pero hay toda una generación de niños bien, no de familias disfuncionales como la mía, en la que no han faltado libros ni hábito de lectura, pero que al llegar a la edad adulta, no vuelven a tocar ni un libro y se convirtieron en una generación de retrasados mentales y emocionales. Se dice que por cada libro que abres se te cierra una vagina, y bien cierto es, pero también que hemos pasado del analfabetismo a la televisión sin que haya arraigado la lectura y luego con la internet y los niños rata de forocoches ya se fue todo a la mierda.

El autor del libro se burla de los libros mohosos que tenían los viejos como sus padres, porque no ha leído literatura en su puta vida (yo tampoco, lo reconozco), pero se pasó su juventud tirado en el sofá viendo la tele mientras yo me encerraba en la cueva a leer libros de guerra.

Nos burlamos o renegamos de toda esa literatura apolillada, pero con la perspectiva que dan los años vemos que era un loable intento de transmitir cultura, de una época y una generación en la que la lectura y la cultura tenían valor social, porque sólo los burgueses y los ricos tenían tiempo para leer. Es decir, los menos querían transmitir cultura a sus hijos por ser algo valioso en sí mismo. Los incultos compraban libros y enciclopedias para imitar la apariencia de cultura. Es algo de muy clase media. A un rico se le perdona ser un ignorante y un hortera, aunque para el dinero viejo los advenedizos siempre lo serán.

Es malo no leer más allá de los cuatro libros que te obligan en el cole, o peor todavía los libros infantiles, porque se atrofia el gusto y luego salen, repito, retrasados mentales y emocionales, y si no conocen la historia ni la política ni la economía, borregos manipulables por lo que diga la tele o esté de moda en internet. 


Se dice que la literatura contribuye al desarrollo emocional porque te hace identificar con los protagonistas y vivir emociones, no es el caso de los psicópatas como yo, y de hecho la literatura puede ser perjudicial, como todos los conceptos del amor romántico hasta que te das la hostia contra *La Horrible Realidad™*


----------



## Kozak (10 Ago 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Obras maestras de la literatura contemporánea: Bien tapa dura (1984) | Alcaná Libros
> 
> 
> Disponible ahora en Iberlibro.com - tapa dura - Seix Barral. - 1984 - Condición del libro: Bien - Literatura.(82) Obras maestras de la literatura contemporánea: Tomos 1 a 100 Seix Barral. Barcelona. 1984. 21 cm. 100 v. Encuadernación en tapa dura de editorial. Colección 'Obras maestras de la...
> ...



A mis brazos, había que decirlo. 



Zhukov dijo:


> Aparte de esos, y de *"El proceso" de Kafka* que nunca pasé de las primeras páginas, se encontraba alguna joya, "El Aleph" de Borges y "Lucharon por la patria" de Mijaíl Solojov, que fue el primer libro sobre la Segunda Guerra Mundial que leí desde el bando ruso y entendí que los rusos no eran orcos, la horda roja, si no personas. Es uno de los libros que ha cambiado mi vida, y a partir de entonces dejé de ser un pequeño burgués fascista y empecé a interesarme por Rusia y una cosa llevó a la otra.
> 
> Esos dos son los únicos libros que conservé aunque creo que me libré de ellos igualmente por la política de sólo tener libros de historia en las estanterías, nada de novelas.



Nunca le encontré la gracia a Kafka. Ese en concreto lo encuentro un anodino aunque hiperrealista trasunto de cualquier trámite judicial en España. Y con El Castillo lo mismo pero con el sistema de procesos de selección laboral. Incluyendo el dejarlo sin terminar en medio de una frase.



Zhukov dijo:


> No, no, eran de la colección de Seix Barral, lo de meter a Borges se entiende, al ruso no sé por qué lo metieron, supongo que era porque era famoso por "El Don apacible" pero era un libro demasiado largo para meterlo en una colección de bolsillo.
> 
> Había un pedante insufrible en este foro con el nick de "Klingsor", al hacer limpieza encontré un libro "El último verano de Klingsor", también estaba "Muerte en Venecia" de Mann, que si lo quemaron los nazis algo habría hecho el hijoputa. Luego te enteras que es una novela apología de la pederastia.
> 
> ...



Como se ha podido confirmar en estos últimos años, se puede ser un titulado superior y un perfecto patán. La cultura no entra en temario y no sirve para comer. Lo que sí pasaba antes era que "vestía", y como todo lo que "viste", es señal de estatus que los quieroynopuedo pequeñoburgueses van a buscar como un oasis en el desierto para parecerse a la clase alta y distinguirse del _lumpen_. Aunque sean unos tiesos de mierda.

Lo que pasa es que la cultura de verdad cuesta tiempo, esfuerzo y esas cosas, como indica el origen de la palabra, hay que cultivarla. Y el señoritingo desertor del arado no quiere cultivar nada, que eso es de gañanes y majagranzas, quiere consumir que es lo que hacen los ricos. De ahí el gusto por los libros de moda que mencionas del Losantos, los Juegos de Truños, los diarios de Bridget Jones y las Charombras de Grey.

De acuerdo con lo del desarrollo emocional, valiente chorrada. Yo leía más de lo que debía en mis años mozos, y no me sirvió un carajo para dejar de ser un autista insensible. Y desde luego tampoco me sirvió para ser un _kurto_ de esos (menos mal, qué demacre dan gente como el de la nocilla o Luna Miguel). Claro que igual era porque leía sobre todo historia (que te enseña que nadie aprende un carajo de ella y que ser un cabrón a menudo sale rentable) y tecnothrillers con personajes más planos que Keira Knightley panza arriba. No los leo para el rollo del desarrollo del personaje, los leo para entretenerme. Si ya me cuesta interesarme por la gente de verdad, imagina por un personaje inventado, que forzosamente va a ser más limitado al ser producto de una mente humana que una mente en sí.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Ago 2022)

¡Kozak redivivo!


----------



## Senusert° (11 Ago 2022)




----------

